# Groves v Rebrasse, Yafai, Campbell, Galahad RBR - Sky Sports, BoxNation & Channel 5



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Started on BoxNation

*Sauerland Promotions, Kalle Sauerland*

*September 20th, London
Rebrasse v Groves - 6/10*
Yafai v Molona - 2/5
Campbell v Szot - 1/5
Ward vs Avetisian - 1/5
10/25

*Queensbury Promotions, Frank Warren*

*September 20th, London
Skeete v Mendes Pinto - 4/10*
Bugliono v Ribchev - 1/5
Baker v King - 2/5
Kean v Green - 1/5
8/25

*Hennesey Sports, Mick Hennsey*

*September 20th, Rotherham
Galahad v Dos Santos 4/10*
Etches v Barbosa 2/5
Jenkins v Holec 1/5
O'Maison v Mooney 1/5
8/25


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

George Groves on Facebook
_Sitting in the bath at The Hilton hotel with my head under the water listening to The Happy Mondays' Loose Foot. This song makes me reminisce about being a 7 year old lad watching Lords Of The Ring on VHS and dreaming about being a fighter like Nigel Benn. Watching clips of him training in his No Fear beanie I wanted everything he had. Nearly 20 years later I don't have the beanie but I have the strap line.
Some men are born to fight. Lots of men can fight but not many love to fight. Every second, thrive in it. I feel I belong to these select few. We feel like we wait a life time to put it all on the line. Well right now it doesn't feel like anything else...
With every emotion I'm capable of flowing through my veins, they feel like they are able to secrete through my pours. Intertwining like a web, I never feel more alive than I do now. It's show time.
My stomach isn't empty, it's raging like lava beneath the surface of a volcano. Because it's show time.
My thoughts remain sharp, my hands remain steady, my breathing remains composed. It is show time.
Soon I will wake from this zombie state. Soon I will begin my usually routine for war. Until then I'll remain in this timeless feeling of weightlessness.
â€ª#â€ŽReturnOfTheSaintâ€¬_


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks..let me goon on in!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> George Groves on Facebook
> _Sitting in the bath at The Hilton hotel with my head under the water listening to The Happy Mondays' Loose Foot. This song makes me reminisce about being a 7 year old lad watching Lords Of The Ring on VHS and dreaming about being a fighter like Nigel Benn. Watching clips of him training in his No Fear beanie I wanted everything he had. Nearly 20 years later I don't have the beanie but I have the strap line.
> Some men are born to fight. Lots of men can fight but not many love to fight. Every second, thrive in it. I feel I belong to these select few. We feel like we wait a life time to put it all on the line. Well right now it doesn't feel like anything else...
> With every emotion I'm capable of flowing through my veins, they feel like they are able to secrete through my pours. Intertwining like a web, I never feel more alive than I do now. It's show time.
> ...


Probably Loose Fit, he was listening too. One of the coolest records ever made.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

is there anything worth watching on boxnation before the great Bradley Skeete makes his way to the ring?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Rooq said:


> is there anything worth watching on boxnation before the great Bradley Skeete makes his way to the ring?


running order for you

http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-news/running-order-buglioni-v-ribchev-skeete-v-mendes-pinto/

so probably not


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

lovely shot that


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

that was some turn around.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Honestly think if you put on;

Groves v Rebrasse
Galahad v Dos Santos
Yafai v Molina
Skeete v Pinto

It would be classes as a bang average card.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Boxnation all night lads.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Its a poor night of TV boxing, might stay downstairs and watch TV with the Wife as it will keep her happy and its not like i'll be missing much. I'll try and watch The Groves fight.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Good lord. Trust Rob to find a way to rate the SKY show better than the others.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The card I'm most interested in on C5 but they'll probably only show Galahad & maybe Etches. Hate it when there's 3 events on at the same time :-(

War Skeete :ibutt


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

the most interesting fight(s) of the night, sadly, is either Tatli vs Abril or Cuadras vs Salgado.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

NSFW said:


> Boxnation all night lads.


Buglioni is after Groves


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Groves needs to lay of the crack pipe, he has got a fight tonight!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Good lord. Trust Rob to find a way to rate the SKY show better than the others.


It wasn`t him who wanted double points for the main events.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

why did they not organise this event for yesterday? or another free weekend. this is just content jamming trying to scrape views off of other bigger shows for the uninitiated.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Started on BoxNation
> 
> *Sauerland Promotions, Kalle Sauerland*
> 
> ...


get a life mate, seriously


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

channel 5 best card

would rather watch galahad than groves in a easy fight vs a frenchman with no power who somehow got high in the wbc


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

froch summarising for groves should be worth the viewing alone


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Carl Froch is here just to be a cock and put George off.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

How many times will Froch say devastating knockout, love it:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ froch in attendance. damn man.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Glen Mccrory being an annoying knob as usual and rudely interrupting there.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yooooooo what happened to Glenn Mccrory??? Dude looks 10years older...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Yooooooo what happened to Glenn Mccrory??? Dude looks 10years older...


he recently joined ISIS.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Rob... I respect your opinions at times, but mate you are so biased it takes away from your valid points, why are you sooooooo pro Matchroom??? Its so unprofessional if your trying to give a professional opinion...


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

wonder if Frochy will get much grief off the Groves fans when (if) it fills up ...could be some quality awkward cobra moments in store tonight :smile


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Glenn McCrory looks like Arnold Schwarzenegger in 'The Running Man'.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

The ring announcer one the sky card has the weirdest voice I have ever heard. Where is that dude from?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Giving the sky card a miss tonight, might catch up on Yafai & Campbell. I'd put Rocky Fielding & Callum Smith in with Rebrasse tbh


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

closer fight than it should of been.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Thabiso Mchunu fighting on NBC within the next hour. Ill take that over the BoxNation bill


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

NoMas said:


> Rob... I respect your opinions at times, but mate you are so biased it takes away from your valid points, why are you sooooooo pro Matchroom??? Its so unprofessional if your trying to give a professional opinion...


Where have I been pro Matchroom in this thread?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

lost said:


> The ring announcer one the sky card has the weirdest voice I have ever heard. Where is that dude from?


pretty sure its finland


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Good to see Yafai is back on TV, aint seen him fight for a while... Oh no, I just heard Jim Watt's voice for the first time 2nite...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Where have I been pro Matchroom in this thread?


Just seen someone say trust you to be bigging up the Matchroom card over the rest...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Mollina done well to get up from that...


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Where have I been pro Matchroom in this thread?


post 1, if we argue its a matchrrom/sauerland card


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> get a life mate, seriously


Watching the Boxing on my ipad by the pool at a vacation home in lake arrowhead. 3 beers down, steaks ready to grill, hottub is heating up and I caught 2 fish this morninh.

Life = Good


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

i reckon rob's scoring for tonight is pretty fair, maybe baker/king should be scored higher but overall not much bias


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

The size difference is massive...


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> pretty sure its finland


That's settled then, thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

NoMas said:


> Just seen someone say trust you to be bigging up the Matchroom card over the rest...


There isnt a Matchroom card tonight?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

That was Tysonesq KO, but that was a joke of a fight TBF smh


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

It`s not a Matchroom card and all Rob has done is score the groves-Rabreese a 6/10,and with it being an eliminator it`s reasonable.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Bricktop in Kal's corner


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> post 1, if we argue its a matchrrom/sauerland card


Well the only fight I gave a good rating to is the non matchroom fight on the card so......

Are the ratings off?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hearn always putting his guys in with undersized opponents.

they dont learn anything


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> There isnt a Matchroom card tonight?


Matchoom/Sauerland, its on Sky and Eddies fighters are on it...


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Watching the Boxing on my ipad by the pool at a vacation home in lake arrowhead. 3 beers down, steaks ready to grill, hottub is heating up and I caught 2 fish this morninh.
> 
> Life = Good


its that good you took time out to make your shitty rankings.

have a nice night tom pepper


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> It`s not a Matchroom card and all Rob has done is score the groves-Rabreese a 6/10,and with it being an eliminator it`s reasonable.


Could argue it could be 8/10 as Rebrasse is top 15 in the world and European Champion.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The York Hall show has been a solid 3/5 so far. One upset, one competitive six rounder. 

Can't complain at this point.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> its that good you took time out to make your shitty rankings.
> 
> have a nice night tom pepper


I enjoy posting on this forum and talking about boxing. Its a major stress relief as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

NoMas said:


> Matchoom/Sauerland, its on Sky and Eddies fighters are on it...


Ok.....which fights have I over/under rated to show Matchroom bias??


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

anyone know if any of the networks are showing the Richar Abril _*World Title*_ fight...dunno just seems like what you do.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Could argue it could be 8/10 as Rebrasse is top 15 in the world and European Champion.


Yep,it certainly hits the meaningful criteria with it being a final eliminator.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

whats the fight order of this weak sky card?


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> i reckon rob's scoring for tonight is pretty fair, maybe baker/king should be scored higher but overall not much bias


The thing is SKY are supposed to be putting on better cards than this under Eddie's watch.

The BoxNation card is what is: a small hall show giving London fighters a move forward.

FIVE will get better ratings than the lot.

Rob is trying to justify the SKY show and give them the advantage. There was no need.

Let's enjoy the boxing and have a laugh.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> I enjoy posting on this forum and talking about boxing. Its a major stress relief as well.


Yep. If Id been fishing on Lake Arrowhead,boozing and having a barbecue Id be stressed out to fuck as well.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

'He's got banger written all over him'

'you recognise a banger'

:rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

gamal got more of that black gene stock :bbb


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Im not looking at the C5/Boxnation cards, Im watching SkySport taping C5 and catching the BN repeat in the morning, its annoying you cant tape 3 programs at the same time...


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> It`s not a Matchroom card and all Rob has done is score the groves-Rabreese a 6/10,and with it being an eliminator it`s reasonable.


Why score the cards at all? Everybody can see what Rob's game is.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like a deadleg...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> The thing is SKY are supposed to be putting on better cards than this under Eddie's watch.
> 
> The BoxNation card is what is: a small hall show giving London fighters a move forward.
> 
> ...


Not Eddies fault that he was pressurised in to giving up a date for Groves and Saurland has spent the budget on Groves purse.I would of course liked a better all round show from Sky.C5 of course will get better viewing figures but Grove will generate more interest from sport fans.Rob fairly scored the most meaningful fight of the night with the biggest name a 6/10,no bias there as far as I`m concerned.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

@Fredo Warren whats the order of this shit sky card?


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Im not looking at the C5/Boxnation cards, Im watching SkySport taping C5 and catching the BN repeat in the morning, its annoying you cant tape 3 programs at the same time...


Tape / watch C5 on +1 at 11pm when one of the other 2 cards will likely have finished?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Not Eddies fault that he was pressurised in to giving up a date for Groves and Saurland has spent the budget on Groves purse.I would of course liked a better all round show from Sky.C5 of course will get better viewing figures but Grove will generate more interest from sport fans.Rob fairly scored the most meaningful fight of the night with the biggest name a 6/10,no bias there as far as I`m concerned.


this. adam smith wanted groves back on sky.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Why score the cards at all? Everybody can see what Rob's game is.


It`s his opinion and there is nothing wrong with scoring cards if you like too.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Ok.....which fights have I over/under rated to show Matchroom bias??


Ive not checked mate, Im just going off what someone said... But my point was just in general, I just wondered why your so bias to Matchroom...

I like both Eddie and Frank, I just care about watching as much boxing as possible...


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

"I've never seen that in a boxing match.. real pain there". Jim Watt talking absolute nonsense again. Fire this man.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Tape / watch C5 on +1 at 11pm when one of the other 2 cards will likely have finished?


Its not in HD though mate, and if you download it its not HD either...


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> It`s his opinion and there is nothing wrong with scoring cards if you like too.


Rob opinion is precisely the problem: It has an agenda.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Thoughts on 'low blow' on gamel? for me that was a scoring punch and a and not a low blow.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> "I've never seen that in a boxing match.. real pain there". Jim Watt talking absolute nonsense again. Fire this man.


Pretty sure Jamie Moore's hip went when he was fighting Ossie Duran a few years ago.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I think this is the first time Ive seen Gamal, he looks like a class fighter...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

dkos said:


> Pretty sure Jamie Moore's hip went when he was fighting Ossie Duran a few years ago.


went into the fight with a hip injury


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Rob opinion is precisely the problem: It has an agenda.


No evidence in anything he has said tonight on this thread of an agenda.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> went into the fight with a hip injury


Yeah I thought so.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Big Romeo on his way to the ring now :bbb


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Strong walk in by Romeo Romero


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Here comes Romeo :lol:


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Would like to see Yafai use the uppercut more...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is that danny williams in attendance?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

@Mandanda you'll be happy to see that Tunde is now Romeo's trainer... :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahah that romeo fighting?


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't wait for this little prick to get sparked!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

NoMas said:


> Ive not checked mate, Im just going off what someone said... But my point was just in general, I just wondered why your so bias to Matchroom...
> 
> I like both Eddie and Frank, I just care about watching as much boxing as possible...


So you basically admit to being a sheep that can't form his own opinion?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yafias arm is fckd...


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Not Eddies fault that he was pressurised in to giving up a date for Groves and Saurland has spent the budget on Groves purse.I would of course liked a better all round show from Sky.C5 of course will get better viewing figures but Grove will generate more interest from sport fans.Rob fairly scored the most meaningful fight of the night with the biggest name a 6/10,no bias there as far as I`m concerned.


You're another one.

The deal was done so late that Eddie couldn't put a decent under card together.

The point is Rob opened the thread by scoring the shows. Rob was clearly saying: 'the cards are all shit, but the one Eddie is involved with is the best'. He wanted to make clear that SKY's was the best show. ' If you think the SKY show is shit , well look at Hennessy's'.

I'm criticizing Rob's motive, not the accuracy of his ratings.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

man, this kid needs a ass whooping.,


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

whos the bald guy with all the hair?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> So you basically admit to being a sheep that can't form his own opinion?


No, a blind man can see your pro Eddie so much its disgusting... Ive on this forum for years and nearly every post of yours is about Matchroom and how evil Frank is, your name is Fredo Warren ffs...

Im just saying the first post I saw on here was someone saying your being pro Matchroom, so I thought I would just ask why your always on Matchrooms dick, do you get paid to promote them or something???


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

All this does it show up how poor the opponent is!


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> No evidence in anything he has said tonight on this thread of an agenda.


Yes, Rob's reason for opening the thread the he did.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Yafias arm is fckd...


which one? there fudging two of them


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this romeo missing big shots.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

NoMas said:


> No, a blind man can see your pro Eddie so much its disgusting...
> 
> Im just saying the first post I saw on here was someone saying your being pro Matchroom, so I thought I would just ask why your always on Matchrooms dick, do you get paid to promote them or something???


Learn to think for yourself and stop derailing threads starting arguements.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Romeo will be staying at this level for some time...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> which one? there fudging two of them


Gamal's arm, I think it was his right one... The commentators havnt picked up on it yet lol They are very observant, Nick and Jim are useless...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

The Genius said:


> Yes, Rob's reason for opening the thread the he did.


None of the cards are Matchroom cards.....so where is the agenda?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Woah they caught on now, 2 rounds later lol


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

i thought i saw yafai shake his right hand a couple rounds ago

defo hurt it


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dkos said:


> Romeo will be staying at this level for some time...


he better be, has so much to learn.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> You're another one.
> 
> The deal was done so late that Eddie couldn't put a decent under card together.
> 
> ...


Fuck me,you are the one with the pro Wazza bias.Rob has been scoring cards since the start of the season and has shown no bias.The Sky card because of the Groves fight is the least shit card of the night,it`s as simple as that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I do enjoy the promotional threads that talk about boxing...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Going to watch the football until Groves is on. Outside Groves fight theres not one decent fight on any of the 3 cards. Ring walk at 9:45 for Georges fight for anyone interested.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> i thought i saw yafai shake his right hand a couple rounds ago
> 
> defo hurt it


Yeah after he threw a combo it was obvious, in like RD 3 or 4, then he went back to the corner and complained... Jim and Nick to call it a day, they are ringside ffs...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

The Genius said:


> You're another one.
> 
> The deal was done so late that Eddie couldn't put a decent under card together.
> 
> ...


If I had an agenga then wouldnt the ratings be higher for the Matchroom related fights and lower for the Warren ones than they should be? Otherwise what is my motive for posting?

You can't say I have an agenda while in the same thread completley excusing Warren for putting this kind of card on TV?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Going to watch the football until Groves is on. Outside Groves fight theres not one decent fight on any of the 3 cards. Ring walk at 9:45 for Georges fight for anyone interested.


good should be done before motd and galahad


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Romeo is the exact sort of fighter I have little time for. Too in love with imitating Roy Jones Jr to actually be their own fighter.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Andy Clarke is doing a good job on commentary, by the way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Naz would do all this stuff and take people out in 2 rounds. Thats the difference.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Naz would do all this stuff and take people out in 2 rounds. Thats the difference.


this guy will retire quicker than Akaash Bhatia did.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Romeao is basically Charlie Zellenoff with some athletic ability and and overly involved father.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Naz would do all this stuff and take people out in 2 rounds. Thats the difference.


Indeed. He could place his punches and knew how to finish an opponent.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

How long to Froch calls himself an 'international superstar'??? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

dkos said:


> Andy Clarke is doing a good job on commentary, by the way.


Him & Ed Draper are really good young boxing comentators.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> this guy will retire quicker than Akaash Bhatia did.


Another guy that Tunde used to train :smile


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

NoMas said:


> No, a blind man can see your pro Eddie so much its disgusting... Ive on this forum for years and nearly every post of yours is about Matchroom and how evil Frank is, your name is Fredo Warren ffs...
> 
> Im just saying the first post I saw on here was someone saying your being pro Matchroom, so I thought I would just ask why your always on Matchrooms dick, do you get paid to promote them or something???


i go by the idea that all promoters are self serving, arrogant, talentless tits....and i haven't been too far off with that. fuck em all.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Going to watch the football until Groves is on. Outside Groves fight theres not one decent fight on any of the 3 cards. Ring walk at 9:45 for Georges fight for anyone interested.


Yafai brothers are always good to watch, Darren Hamilton might be televised too, Campbell etc Footy was shit today except for Leeds 3-0 over the dog botherers..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dkos said:


> Another guy that Tunde used to train :smile


tada bing tunde Ting!!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Young lad with a bit of character, and everyone hates him. Shock, horror.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Hagler said:


> Yafai brothers are always good to watch, Darren Hamilton might be televised too, Campbell etc Footy was shit today except for Leeds 3-0 over the dog botherers..


@bolton_terrier


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

If I never have to watch Romeo again it'll be too soon

I hope Frank (allegedly) doesn't pay the little prick, I'm not happy that my boxnation subs are financing this


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Young lad with a bit of character, and everyone hates him. Shock, horror.


If you're gonna be a flash prick at least be good.

He's not showing character, he's showing disrespect.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> this guy will retire quicker than Akaash Bhatia did.


Steve 'superbad' Barnes maybe?


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Paullow said:


> @bolton_terrier


What does that mean?


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This Romeo is proper filthy as well.... Continual elbows & forearms


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

He needs to put the odd punch to the body.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Hagler said:


> What does that mean?


bolton is a huddesfield fan


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> i go by the idea that all promoters are self serving, arrogant, talentless tits....and i haven't been too far off with that. fuck em all.


Your pretty much spot on there... Maybe not talentless bit, because they can sell snow to an eskimo, so they are good at fooling the public... But I care about getting boxing on TV, BoxNation is the best P4P imo with all the American cards they put on, but Sky clear have what it takes to make fighters like Froch, stars... They can ram them down the public throat all day on SkySportsNews... But as I dont stream, BoxNation has been a godsend...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Whos Luke being fed??? L15??? I thought he was stepping up... Anyone seen this other dude fight???


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

romeo is too raw, calm down a bit or two..education is a must.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> If you're gonna be a flash prick at least be good.
> 
> He's not showing character, he's showing disrespect.


As a young lad his should do.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Yeah after he threw a combo it was obvious, in like RD 3 or 4, then he went back to the corner and complained... *Jim and Nick to call it a day, they are ringside ffs...*


*
*
exactly less camera angles to go by :shitstir


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> As a young lad he should do.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

there is a lot of fight in him, i do sort of like what he has, he isn't running and jumping out the way but really doesnt have the power or the agility to pull it off.

i see a paulie malignaggi mixed with adrian stone evolution. using his strength and length to pull of techniques while not running or disengaging.

needs to be better.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Just made me think Ogogo hasnt fought for a while has he???


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is that danny williams next to eddie?


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Whos Luke being fed??? L15??? *I thought he was stepping up...* Anyone seen this other dude fight???


He is in the fight after


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Didnt realise this was an 8 rounder. Should be a 2/5

I await the bashing!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

luke campbell on the sky bill. "itssa turn ovaaah"


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

my bad, it's not danny. lol


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> bolton is a huddesfield fan


Lol, got fucked today...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

White Ring.........good or bad??


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> White Ring.........good or bad??


it's a german thang..baby!!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> [/B]
> exactly less camera angles to go by :shitstir


You dont need a camera angle to see a fighter wince, pull back and grab his right arm with his left arm in pain... I only need one camera angle... Infact they didnt even give a replay of it... And in the corner they see what we see on the monitor...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> He is in the fight after


Good stuff...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Just made me think Ogogo hasnt fought for a while has he???


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shots thrown at naz hahah


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


>


I'll check the vid later mate, good looking out...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


> it's a german thang..baby!!


Same as shitty undercards?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Same as shitty undercards?


yeahh..


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone here actually rate Campbell? I've never been impressed.

I reckon Brizuela gives him plenty of problems


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Fuck me,you are the one with the pro Wazza bias.Rob has been scoring cards since the start of the season and has shown no bias.The Sky card because of the Groves fight is the least shit card of the night,it`s as simple as that.


Piss off, Mate. You are really annoying.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

seems like GGG is the only person sky want to get on their international cards


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Anyone here actually rate Campbell? I've never been impressed.
> 
> I reckon Brizuela gives him plenty of problems


hes not looking good here at all

guess hes a natural counter puncher but hes missing too much and should be going to the body more if the opponent is constantly in high guard


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

At least we will get to see Donaire vs Walters


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Young Fury lost his 2nd pro fight


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Paullow said:


> At least we will get to see Donaire vs Walters


Cracking fight, Walters has the balls to face the WBA Super champ unlike Quigg. The Regular WBA title is nonsense but that title holder should be looking at fighting the "Super" Champ .


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Anyone here actually rate Campbell? I've never been impressed.
> 
> I reckon Brizuela gives him plenty of problems


He's average.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Smooth said:


> He's average.


Lol


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Campbell looks tired... Good to see Mick Williamson back in the corner, was just saying the other week you dont see him in corners as much these days...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Piss off, Mate. You are really annoying.


Calm down deararlour


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Calm down deararlour


i do miss ray :happy


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> i do miss ray :happy


Yeah those were the days


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

When will Groves fight start?, only fight i want to watch. Cheers.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Yeah those were the days


reminds me of the nasser al harbi express thread from the old esb. those were the days. maloney was a bloke, bellew ko'd people and gavin loved a good old mars bars sandwich.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nick Halling going crazy over that from Campbell...what a twat


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> If I had an agenga then wouldnt the ratings be higher for the Matchroom related fights and lower for the Warren ones than they should be? Otherwise what is my motive for posting?
> 
> You can't say I have an agenda while in the same thread completley excusing Warren for putting this kind of card on TV?


I'm not defending BoxNation's show. What is there to defend? It's a small hall show and that is it. Frank can put on these shows on his own channel. Why prevent young fighters from getting exposure.

You are the one obsessed with the end of Friday Night Fights. 'Thank god we have no more Leisure Centre's on SKY'. 'Thank god for packed out arenas and 50/50 fights on SKY every week. No more Friday Night Fights on SKY. No more small hall shows on SKY. whoooo, Whooo. Let's celebrate the end of Friday Night Fights.'

However when your bum boy fails to deliver you have to try and justify and big up the card.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Almost another upset on the York Hall bill. Home fighter escaped with a draw over four rounds.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

good performance by that latvian/scot

andrejs podusovs

flows off the tongue like a bag of spanners


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> When will Groves fight start?, only fight i want to watch. Cheers.


10 mins


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Gonna go and change my bed sheets whilst the Skeete Skeete fight is on, anything rather than sit through half hour of that tut!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> reminds me of the nasser al harbi express thread from the old esb. those were the days. maloney was a bloke, bellew ko'd people and gavin loved a good old mars bars sandwich.


:good


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone know the crowd for the Groves fight?
How many tickets sold.

A picture would be great.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Trees Froch and Bellew, but you just can't stop staring at McCrory.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahaha @ the tweets sky are showing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> reminds me of the nasser al harbi express thread from the old esb. those were the days. maloney was a bloke, bellew ko'd people and gavin loved a good old mars bars sandwich.


Diet coke and beans on toast :deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Trees Froch and Bellew, but you just can't stop staring at McCrory.


Apologies if it's already been explained mate,but I thought McCrory had been sacked?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> @Mandanda you'll be happy to see that Tunde is now Romeo's trainer... :lol:


:lol: I saw him corner Romeo in his last fight. He was talking like he was a prophet telling the kid ''he will go this round, you've got him''. Never happened :lol:..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rory>>>


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

war groves :bbb


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Luke Campbell talking in the third person far too early in his career. Does not bode well for the future.


Commented Wig.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Hasnt Groves got a big entrance planned?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

groves walking to the ring for 2nd froch fight looked exactly like will from inbetweeners


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

The Genius said:


> I'm not defending BoxNation's show. What is there to defend? It's a small hall show and that is it. Frank can put on these shows on his own channel. Why prevent young fighters from getting exposure.
> 
> You are the one obsessed with the end of Friday Night Fights. 'Thank god we have no more Leisure Centre's on SKY'. 'Thank god for packed out arenas and 50/50 fights on SKY every week. No more Friday Night Fights on SKY. No more small hall shows on SKY. whoooo, Whooo. Let's celebrate the end of Friday Night Fights.'
> 
> However when your bum boy fails to deliver you have to try and justify and big up the card.


Can you give me an example of a bad Hearn card I have defended and how I have defended it please?

Have I over rated this Hearn/Sauerland card tonight?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> 10 mins


:cheers


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone know what the result of Groves' last fight was? Don't think Sky have mentioned it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Still saying he would beat Froch ffs!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch ripping Groves to shreds :rofl


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Froch summed him up well to be fair.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol you would think frioch is fighting!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Why did they these 2 annoying cunts froch and bellew here? Rather cleverley and degale.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Rebrasse looks like a fucking cruiserweight warming up there. Bloody huge


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sky team don't like Groves :lol: everyone bumming Froch.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Why did they these 2 annoying cunts froch and bellew here? Rather cleverley and degale.


i know, is david haye on holiday?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Tits!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves face when it showed him walking from changing room :rofl Pure cringe, what a twat!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

They shipped in Buffer haha


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Sky team don't like Groves :lol: everyone bumming Froch.


"This guy ain't Premier League"
Froch still reminding everyone who's the daddy.:lol:


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Suarerlands splashed out here, Buffer.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mikkel Kessler @MikkelKessler Â· 3h

Expect news about my next opponent within 10 days!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good atmosphere to be fair


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Still cant believe this is a final eliminator fight


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

looks a decent enough crowd there cinsidering people where reporting terrible ticket sales


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

where's the Euro-rock band?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Sauerlands teaching Matchroom how to do it.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

:rofl Not over the top at all this.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

*pops Mitsubishi pill*


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Can you give me an example of a bad Hearn card I have defended and how I have defended it please?
> 
> Have I over rated this Hearn/Sauerland card tonight?


Rob,maybe you can clear this up.I thought McCrory had been sacked?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Is that the 'England band'?

He's lost a fan if it is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh by the way mate while you all the fire stuff you gotta wear a JD Sports tracksuit!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

WTF, this is too much, Groves got his beats headphones on walking to the ring, what a wally :rofl


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i has a hat


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

That's some chip Froch has on his shoulder


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Is he gonna box with Beats headphones?


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Groves is a clever fighter the england band following him around, He will end up with every casual/football fan supporting him like hatton


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Completely unrelated to tonight's boxing but did you know Frankie Gavin has his own range of hot sauces?

Was visiting my parents today and found it in the cupboard next to all the bbq sauces. :lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Looks like a big crowd there, can't tell how many but definitely a turnout.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

PHONK said:


> Is that the 'England band'?
> 
> He's lost a fan if it is.


Also the Scottish band now. They are not allowed their own.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

thechosen1 said:


> Groves is a clever fighter the england band following him around, He will end up with every casual/football fan supporting him like hatton


Hmm I dunno, most England fans detest the band!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Just start the fight.

U got KO'd last fight fuck all this theatrics


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> Groves is a clever fighter the england band following him around, He will end up with every casual/football fan supporting him like hatton


Yep. The Froch losses aren't even going to be that damaging in the long run, we'll lap up that comeback story if he wins a world title.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Danny said:


> Looks like a big crowd there, can't tell how many but definitely a turnout.


Yeh looks like they have done at least 80% of the 7,500 they were set up for.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Weird,watching a guy you used to hope would win and now finding yourself hoping he trips on his way up the steps and smacks his face off the ringpost.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Fucking hell, what an agenda from Sky - Halling just ripped Groves whole career and the path hes going to the title!!!!
c


----------



## fly (Aug 31, 2013)

Cunts moaning about him wearing beats headphones, he's getting paid by them fro advertising so of course he would wear them.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rising up, back on the streets!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I hate it when fighters come in to Rocky to...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

War Rebrasse :bbb


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Rebrasse looks like Gary Barlow, doesn't bode well


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Cool as fuck walk in.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> Fucking hell, what an agenda from Sky - Halling just ripped Groves whole career and the path hes going to the title!!!!
> c


Hes completely right for once though


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob cunt dissing this show as its promoted by someone else other Hearn? Why aren't I surprised.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Captain Freedom said:


> That's some chip Froch has on his shoulder


Sorry,missed the build up.What has he been saying mate?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

fly said:


> Cunts moaning about him wearing beats headphones, he's getting paid by them fro advertising so of course he would wear them.


Did you see his face though? Trying to pull that face that Haye used to, Pure cringe.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

fly said:


> Cunts moaning about him wearing beats headphones, he's getting paid by them fro advertising so of course he would wear them.


When you say cunts I guess your referring to me lol I doubt it hes getting paid from them, and he still dosent have to do it wear them.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah Gavin's back.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Good crowd tonight, How much would DeGale sell?


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Hes completely right for once though


If he was Gavin Rees or Brian Rose though they would be saying he's more than worthy.......poor show from Sky.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

'Millions watching around the world', you sure Buffer?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Michael Buffers like "If you want me to say it stop the fucking band!"


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

don't talk about england, din't geoge.....george,, dont...oh fuck sake.

here we go


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Did buffer do air bunnies round the word "millions" when he said it?


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

NoMas said:


> When you say cunts I guess your referring to me lol I doubt it hes getting paid from them, and he still dosent have to do it wear them.


has to be they where also around his neck at Froch v Groves 2 weigh in


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Good crowd tonight, How much would DeGale sell?


Depends if one or both have world titles. If it was December close to 20k


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

channel 5!!!

carnival atmosphere. like it, liek it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking band is a piss take. This is boxing, not football.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Rob cunt dissing this show as its promoted by someone else other Hearn? Why aren't I surprised.


Jesus,he was getting grief for bigging it up because Matchroom is involved earlier, the bloke can`t win.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm supporting the French fella seeing as his mate had a City top on.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Watch Sky Sports 2 Live Tv Stream Free Online | Time 4 Tv quality link if any 1 wants it to be able to watch Galahad at same time on 5


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Sorry,missed the build up.What has he been saying mate?


Its been pretty much a complete ripping. Saying Groves can't take the punishment then Nelson said but didn't you say that was the best shot you'd ever landed and he sort of left it rather than answer. Said he can't fight on the back foot saying that was the difference in the 2nd fight that he took it to him.

They have also just written off the opponent which is fair enough but not a very sky broadcast maybe they are changing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

2 rounds max


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like quite a small ring...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl he writes Buffer to MC in his contract...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

talk about weird, english atmosphere with german faces @ ringside.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Is this the first time Groves has headlined a Sky Sports show? Think it is.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves making same mistakes chin in the air trying to counter the right hand with a left hook.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

You have got a right hand to George...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

1-0 GG


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this dude is slow...


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Seems a really strange atmosphere sounds like the place is jumping then it shows the crowd and it looks like a funeral


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Groves.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

This will not be easy.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ozil!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Halling is even more unbearable then usual..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh well my boy Barry's coming on.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Brook ringside on 5 fucking hell he packs some weight on between fights has cheeks like a hamster


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Is this the first time Groves has headlined a Sky Sports show? Think it is.


GRoves De Gale Sky PpV


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Is this an eliminator or a final eliminator? Does anyone really see Groves going the WBC route?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Hes missing loads with the left hook after the jab...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I see this going the distance and Groves fading late on making it a bit closer than it should be.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> Brook ringside on 5 fucking hell he packs some weight on between fights has cheeks like a hamster


Well he can hardly work it off with half a leg can he :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Danny said:


> Is this an eliminator or a final eliminator? Does anyone really see Groves going the WBC route?


not only an eliminator, a final eliminator...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

20-18 Groves

I have a feeling Rebrasse is biding his time here. Wanting to drag Groves into the later rounds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

2-0 Groves

Needs to work the body


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Halling is even more unbearable then usual..


Switched off to him after the Yafai damaged hand comment... even though Yafai was still throwing with it.

Groves is looking bad here a lot thrown but its basically groves vs a punch bag at the minute


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Oh well my boy Barry's coming on.


What time mate and who's he fighting? Completely forgot about Micks show..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

do you all just pick and choose who you like or is it a real connection with the athletes?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rebrasse would be smart to drop some money in the bank right now. Invest to the body..

Groves seems to be shortening his leverage. Not sure he's used to lead off like this vs a passive high guard like this. He to should work the body..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck groves, galahad is coming on


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Well he can hardly work it off with half a leg can he :lol:


Looks like he if after a job as Naz stunt double


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Brook getting a nice applause. Gwan lad..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Grooves footwork after hes land a few or hes when hes lunging in is everywhere and off balance...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What time mate and who's he fighting? Completely forgot about Micks show..


On now buddy.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=616466&cat=boxer


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GG would do more damage with combos instead of chopping from the outside...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What time mate and who's he fighting? Completely forgot about Micks show..


On now bro. Some undefeated Brazilian. 14-0. Dos Santos.. Something like that..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Just me or does Groves look sluggish?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shit, i want to watch both fights!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> do you all just pick and choose who you like or is it a real connection with the athletes?


British fans strictly like loses, if you get successful you need to be put in your place


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry but i see degale beating groves and getting the decision he deserved this time.

Looks like groves has forgotten everything booth taught him


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

skeete won by ko in 2nd


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Just me or does Groves look sluggish?


not just you. i thought there was something wrong with the picture because of how slow his hands are looking


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

groves in a sluggish fight, not a good look for him.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't remember Groves throwing this many punches in a fight this early or at all really. Just doesn't seem like a typical Groves fight this


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves is so open when he throws that left hook, he keeps throwing it yet has barely landed it..

Rebrasse is no mug, this could be interesting late on.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> skeete won by ko in 2nd


guess he found his man strength


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Thought Rebrasse buzzed him there you know. Groves body language is really weird. Maybe the stream..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Galahad fight starting now lads

got a feeling it will be a good fight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves looks horrible defensively, makes for a decent fight though!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

JamieC said:


> British fans strictly like loses, if you get successful you need to be put in your place


but Ricky didn't lose until he fought Floyd and they mobbed for him...


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves is so average.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Groves is so open when he throws that left hook, he keeps throwing it yet has barely landed it..
> 
> Rebrasse is no mug, this could be interesting late on.


Despite what groves thinks he's not a power puncher with his left hand.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Can someone sum up the York Hall card for me please. Results etc..

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

This fight is pretty good @The Genius will starting calling it a Sauerland card!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Galahad fight starting now lads
> 
> got a feeling it will be a good fight


Got a feeling the Brazilian will be rubbish.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Thought Rebrasse buzzed him there you know. Groves body language is really weird. Maybe the stream..


You half way thru the round 4... I thought so to, Jim and them where raving about Groves, but he looked like the one who got buzzed there...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Getting a bit worried about this, Groves is not pacing himself whatsoever. As if he's going to keep up this rate and end up throwing a 1,000 punches... Silly if he thinks he can keep this up or blast Rebrasse out you can just tell he looks solid. Needs to settle down and hold his distance more and pick his punches better.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Groves gas tank starting to empty????


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Galahad looking great so far

really think he could outbox Quigg with his great footwork


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Where is the Dark Lord?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Why the fck is George not throwing the right more?! Is he trying to make Rebrasse forget about it and then catch him with it?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kid so classy baby..


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Theres a bit of headwork and Rebrasse is landing. Hope Groves eyes hold up.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Groves gas tank starting to empty????


He's looking a little laboured in the 5th


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Great round from Galahad against the bigger man, looked class and got a good KD at the end


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

If Rebrasse could punch Groves would be on his arse.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Theres the future Champ!!!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Lovely shot from Galahad that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

McCrory beard > Price beard


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

God Save the queen, fucks sake. Them fans are scumbags.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> but Ricky didn't lose until he fought Floyd and they mobbed for him...


Exception proves the rule there, he lived like your average working class lad son people let him off


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Kid Galahad with the JMM feint to the body then shooting up with the straight right


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Gwarn Barry


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm a little bit nervous about this


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

NoMas said:


> You half way thru the round 4... I thought so to, Jim and them where raving about Groves, but he looked like the one who got buzzed there...


Yeah mate they sort of clinched by Groves sort of wobbled backwards looking tired but his body language when hit he fell forward into Rebrasse and Rebrasse seemed a bit more urgent but ended up clinching. I dunno just felt Groves got buzzed up a little..

Rebrasse is a solid man. Not much to him, some awkward movements that help him. He'd be so much better if he learned to throw some more punches :lol:.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

rebrassse looks like some randomer you fight in fight night career mode

groves has gone backwards under fitzpatrick


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> God Save the queen, fucks sake. Them fans are scumbags.


They don't know any better. Been fucking brainwashed.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Groves is throwing that lead left hook so much, he might as well use it to spin and then land a right...


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Does groves carry any power into late rounds???


----------



## fly (Aug 31, 2013)

NoMas said:


> When you say cunts I guess your referring to me lol I doubt it hes getting paid from them, and he still dosent have to do it wear them.


He is getting paid by them


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Galahad is class

Quigg doesnt want these problems


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Groves seems stuck between which style he should be using here. The jab is working but everything off it has been shite. The in and out raids seem to be more successful but is getting caught a lot when he goes that way.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

scrappylinks said:


> rebrassse looks like some randomer you fight in fight night career mode
> 
> groves has gone backwards under fitzpatrick


Still takes to much punishment more than he did under booth


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Love watching Galahad work, methodical breaking down and switches up attacks so well, such an improved fighter


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Groves is gonna start getting tired in the championship rounds...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Got a feeling the Brazilian will be rubbish.


not too bad, he looks stable and useful. holds his hands up and in position, his punching technique is a bit dodgy....walking in with long uppercuts doesn't bode too well. galahad dropped him with a perfect right hand after a feint to the body, he looks skittish does dos santos but not too overawed. looks like he is lacking confidence though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone who wants a laugh check out @DecTaylor on twitter. Endless entertainment during the fight and build up.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> rebrassse looks like some randomer you fight in fight night career mode


:lol:


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

What's anthony dirrell thinking? Easy work after the 1st 4 rounds???


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

sorry but Dirrell is KOing Groves

Froch took his soul


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

To me Groves got very overrated after the first Froch fight. Solid fighter but great? Nah.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GG looks tired. This guy is not really bringing the fight. he probably would be ok with standing there...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH it's hard to read anything into this. It's a solid fight to comeback into..

If you want a performance report you'd have to say Groves boxed ten times better against Froch over the two fights. He's doing a lot of things wrong but it's a comeback fight for all his arrogance we dunno what was in his head going into tonights fight. He's boxed well at times but things like pivoting and hooking with Rebrasse aren't exactly good signs. 

Maybe he fancies he can take risks due to Rebrasse being a European level operator. Who knows. 

My boy Barry so silky, so smooth.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol groves looks foooked.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Galahad is class
> 
> Quigg doesnt want these problems


His opponent looks scared of his own shadow, won't even trade punches. Easy to look good against smeone who isn't interested.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> To me Groves got very overrated after the first Froch fight. Solid fighter but great? Nah.


Agreed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Groves chin is hanging out like the mornings washing!


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Groves chin is hanging out like the mornings washing!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Groves chin is hanging out like the mornings washing!


Dirrell will break it


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Groves chin is hanging out like the mornings washing!


Yep thats why Froch knocked him spark out in the second fight.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves not impressing me at all. He's gassing out. Where's the right hand? Where's the power?


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yep thats why Froch knocked him spark out in the second fight.


Yep and frock is not a one punch KO artist at world level which would worry Groves fans.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Groves chin is hanging out like the mornings washing!


:lol:

Rebrasse can't knock the skin off a rice pudding.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah mate they sort of clinched by Groves sort of wobbled backwards looking tired but his body language when hit he fell forward into Rebrasse and Rebrasse seemed a bit more urgent but ended up clinching. I dunno just felt Groves got buzzed up a little..
> 
> Rebrasse is a solid man. Not much to him, some awkward movements that help him. He'd be so much better if he learned to throw some more punches :lol:.


Yeah mate more punches and more power haha like someone else said, if he had more bang Gerogy could of been in trouble...



scrappylinks said:


> *rebrassse looks like some randomer you fight in fight night career mode*


haha he does you know :lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

galahad looks seasoned and technically brilliant. against someone who obviously cant create too much of an arguement.


groves by the way looks too square on and he is going head to head too much. he has a great jab and a really good right hand. but why is he peekabooing while coming forwards? dont like it. he is almost mimicking rebrasse's style.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Oli said:


> Groves not impressing me at all. He's gassing out. Where's the right hand? Where's the power?


Groves don't carry power late.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

groves going to lose.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

yes rawlings, we know what you mean..way better than expecting!


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> galahad looks seasoned and technically brilliant. against someone who obviously cant create too much of an arguement.
> 
> groves by the way looks too square on and he is going head to head too much. he has a great jab and a really good right hand. but why is he peekabooing while coming forwards? dont like it. he is almost mimicking rebrasse's style.


How you watching both at same time?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

#TeamGalahad


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

George is missing far too much shots, trying too hard for the KO. Alot weak patter shots also. Its just a brawl and I dont think GG should fight like this.

Pick your shots and more movement needed!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> How you watching both at same time?


tv/PC or laptop.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I would love to see one of them tweets that come up on the screen say, 'I wish @Jim watt would shut the [email protected] up'


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wish Galahad could go over to sky and fight quigg

hes the one hearn should be trying to get imo


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this guy barely takes steps forward. he moves in about a 18 inch circle...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves needs to sack Fitzpatrick after this..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I'm on the Galahad bandwagon aswell, he does look seasoned for somebody so young and still relatively inexperienced, lovely skills in general and does soe special things at times such as that KD in the 1st.

He ain't beating Quigg, though.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Yeah mate more punches and more power haha like someone else said, if he had more bang Gerogy could of been in trouble...
> 
> haha he does you know :lol:


Agreed.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol:
> 
> Rebrasse can't knock the skin off a rice pudding.


...honestly thats a bit tough to do.

seriously though. too much wasted energy by groves. he is winning but when he threw that combination. i just felt he was just burning up his reserves. not trying to finishto finish the fight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Seriously. Dec Taylor on twitter......people need to read his stuff!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Rebrasse really has done well, regardless what Nick Haling has said it is a close fight, even if Groves has nicked most of the rounds...


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Seriously. Dec Taylor on twitter......people need to read his stuff!


Link? I will check it out


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> How you watching both at same time?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> groves going to lose.


Hes won every round???


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Seriously. Dec Taylor on twitter......people need to read his stuff!


put a link up mate


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Throw the right hand geroge...


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone know what sort of Am career Galahad had? I wasn't sold when he started out, he's looked class for a while now, the stuff he does is intelligent and methodical but not predictable


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves looks cream crackered..


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Baahrii Baahrii!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

https://mobile.twitter.com/DecTaylor


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

You would never see Booth like that, Gavin was hysterical there.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Blimey something ain't right in that camp..


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

boxfanlut said:


> Link? I will check it out


https://mobile.twitter.com/DecTaylor


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm sure Fitzgerald feels a lot better now he knows Halling thinks he talks a lot of sense


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> put a link up mate


https://mobile.twitter.com/DecTaylor


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Hes won every round???


im a semi drunk cunt..you could relate..


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/DecTaylor


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Man i wanna take Rebrasse place here :lol:. He's killing me. Let them hands go son!!.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Galahad should finish him now, he's let some of the spite out of his work, he's already done rounds before so no need to let the guy finish


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Captain Freedom said:


> I'm sure Fitzgerald feels a lot better now he knows Halling thinks he talks a lot of sense


:lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

10-0 agreed?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Rebrasses sisters would all get smashed


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

A few decent French hoe's in the crowd.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Finally This Brazilian is actually trying to win...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Peter Barlow said:


> 10-0 agreed?


Yeh but wouldnt tell the story.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Captain Freedom said:


> I'm sure Fitzgerald feels a lot better now he knows Halling thinks he talks a lot of sense


"if you think you are tired, think that you are not tired"

LOGIC

"stay behind your jab/ don't move your feet" he could get set up there, a static head with a slow jab. that's fucking awful tactics. especially in the championship rounds. all rebrasse wants is an easy opening that he can expose.

honestly fucking awful corner work for groves.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Rebrasses sisters would all get smashed


:deal


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Rebrasses sisters would all get smashed


pics...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gavin :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I dunno Gavin Fitpatrick's urgency and shouting says to me something ain't right. He seemed to be giving Groves some motivational talk as well. I think he's not happy with the display.

I don't blame him.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

they couldnt of found a easier fight for groves for a final eliminator and he doesnt even look good.

Dirrell will watch this and realise its not as hard a fight as he thought it would be


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Yeh but wouldnt tell the story.


Its not been great but hes getting the job done. He'll step it up for Dirrell IMO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Pretty clear Groves doesn't have confidence in his fitness.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

After george has won this on points some are gonna agree with what I said before. That he needs a few more fights before challenging for the world title. Even against Andre Dirrell.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> they couldnt of found a easier fight for groves for a final eliminator and he doesnt even look good.
> 
> Dirrell will watch this and realise its not as hard a fight as he thought it would be


Hes already on route to the passport office


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

So how do we rate Groves power now???


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Rebrasse has a good defence, he tucks up well, either that or George just keeps hitting his gloves lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> After george has won this on points some are gonna agree with what I said before. That he needs a few more fights before challenging for the world title. Even against Andre Dirrell.


Agree wont happen though


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Rebrasses sisters would all get smashed


Pics to prove he's got sisters or your lying


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Shades of Ricky Hatton here, cant wait til GG hits America.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

The Dark Lord will be getting a call soon I reckon


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

*Sauerland Promotions, Kalle Sauerland*

*September 20th, London
Rebrasse v Groves - 6/10 6/10*
Yafai v Molona - 2/5 1/5
Campbell v Szot - 1/5 2/5
Yafai v Bellahcene - 1/5 2/5
21/50


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Solid fight. Groves didn't perform but ah well..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Pretty clear Groves doesn't have confidence in his fitness.





Mandanda said:


> I dunno Gavin Fitpatrick's urgency and shouting says to me something ain't right. He seemed to be giving Groves some motivational talk as well. I think he's not happy with the display.
> 
> I don't blame him.


Yeah Paddy seemed to act like he didnt have much faith in something like Groves chin... Is Gavin, Paddys real name? :huh


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

''do as i tell you!!!'' ''no mistakes!!'' Fitzpatrick..


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

boxfanlut said:


> Pics to prove he's got sisters or your lying


They showed them in the crowd.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

that punch accuracy was terrible by groves


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell he did throw nearly a 1,000 punches!

Still, looked knackered towards the end and would never get away with it at world level. A lot of improvements to be made to get back to the level of the Froch I performance but all in all a good comeback.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

790 missed punches is quite high alot of wasted energy, George needs to be sharper and utilize his fitness vs Dirrell.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol groves has his beats headphones on in the fudging ring. Com on dude


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Galahad impresses while Groves becomes overrated


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Yeah Paddy seemed to act like he didnt have much faith in something like Groves chin... Is Gavin, Paddys real name? :huh


Yeah Gavin Fitzpatrick.

He seemed scared mate, Like he just wanted the win. Groves don't listen to anyone. Might as well have a bleep test on cassette playing during minutes break. Guy looking out of ring. Probably looking at Carl.

Sure Carl enjoyed that European level battle. Watchable battle..


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

can't believe groves is mocking gamboa by wearing his dres


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Froch will have a field day with that performance


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

i still don't think i'll believe it if paul fucking smith wins a world title before both degale and groves.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

*Grovesv v Rebrasse, Yafai, Campbell, Galahad RBR - Sky Sports, BoxNation & Ch...*



Danny said:


> Fucking hell he did throw nearly a 1,000 punches!
> 
> Still, looked knackered towards the end and would never get away with it at world level. A lot of improvements to be made to get back to the level of the Froch I performance but all in all a good comeback.


And the hardest paced 12 rounder he's had of the three he's had in his career


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

Rebrasse v Callum Smith be good


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Rebrasse v Callum Smith be good


Deal


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

world class performance watt?

please someone retire this delusional old man


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Rebrasse is one of them solid 'not getting him out of there' type journeyman.

What's with the fucking headphones?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

World class performance Jim?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Watt needs help


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bollocks it was a world class performance. he went to war with someone who didnt have the output or the sharpness. it was silly ideas.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Its not been great but hes getting the job done. He'll step it up for Dirrell IMO.


Hopefully. And with good management not in his next fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Galahad impresses while Groves becomes overrated


I think you're overrating Galahad tbh. He needs to be in with decent fighters, last time he was in with someone decent (Dickens) he nearly lost.

Like i said before, easy to look good against someone like this..


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Buffer with the correct use of "A New"

none of this "and the new" bullshit. Jimmy Lennon Jr. take note


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> can't believe groves is mocking gamboa by wearing his dres


:lol: Still can't believe i got the Yanks to believe that story..


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Pretty clear Groves doesn't have confidence in his fitness.


Threw way too many punches early on looking for a ko

Was impressed he threw that many but accuracy for him was pathetic


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh stop it Barry! Plus Channel 5 name dropping Rigo


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

dos santos down. on a sharp counter right hand.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Peach of a right hand from Galahad..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> i still don't think i'll believe it if paul fucking smith wins a world title before both degale and groves.


That would be fucking mental if it happens:lol:


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Kid looking fresh, fly and flashy.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Did I just hear something like 'Not sure Rigondeaux could do that!' when Galahad knocked down this Brazilian nobody?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rigondeaux-Galahad :deal


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> bollocks it was a world class performance. he went to war with someone who didnt have the output or the sharpness. it was silly ideas.


Aye every time he's said it was a world class performance i've chuckled. When you set the bar at the Froch displays to fight a bang average European level fighter and get hit a fair bit and not really break him down you've got to say that's a pretty average display.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah Gavin Fitzpatrick.
> 
> He seemed scared mate, Like he just wanted the win. Groves don't listen to anyone. Might as well have a bleep test on cassette playing during minutes break. Guy looking out of ring. Probably looking at Carl.
> 
> Sure Carl enjoyed that European level battle. Watchable battle..


LOL @ bleep test...

'Goes to show George had no business being in the ring with a international superstar warrior like myself' - Carl Froch in 10mins from now :lol:


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

After 2 consecutive losses, it was a good performance by Groves. Good to see him get back into that winning mentality, but it was far off a â€œworld class performanceâ€. Way too sloppy and poor defensively. A good performance, but not world class, not by a long way.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny said:


> Did I just hear something like 'Not sure Rigondeaux could do that!' when Galahad knocked down this Brazilian nobody?


:rofl

Yep, that commentator is worse then Halling..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Captain Freedom said:


> Froch will have a field day with that performance


He should be more concerned about Georges leftovers in February hehe


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

No al Bernstein????


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Cant believe Jim said that was a world class performance lol


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Nobody watching frank bug??


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Captain Freedom said:


> Froch will have a field day with that performance


He should be more concerned about Georges leftovers in February hehe


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


>


I just copied that mate.Cheers


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Why is he being interviewed inside the ring?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Guy just chats so much bollocks..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

NoMas said:


> LOL @ bleep test...
> 
> 'Goes to show George had no business being in the ring with a international superstar warrior like myself' - Carl Froch in 10mins from now :lol:


:lol: Bang on can't wait to hear Carl deliver that line.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Why is he being interviewed inside the ring?


Groves said it time to do different stuff so probably his ideaa


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't think that's the actual green belt everyone wants George.:nono


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahhaha poor georgie!


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Groves dont half waffle on. Froch desperately needs to get a sense of humour.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

He desperately needs someone better as his s&c coach because barry just isnt cutting it. This is another fight where he looked gassed early. Its ok to stand in the pocket with rebrasse but he cant afford to do that against Dirrell, Abraham or Kessler. Anyway onwards n upwards nice to see him get a W under his belt.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL George knows how to wind Carl up :deal


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Hahaha Froch is seething.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't beleieve he actually said that.
No one's laughing.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Imagine if Froch, DeGale, Groves and Smith were the 4 champions at 168 next year. :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

2-0 to the Cobra, 2-0 to the Cobra!! :happy.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

A punch from 'the Gods' or a punch from a God?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Can't beleieve he actually said that.
> No one's laughing.


That was painful to witness.


----------



## eubanks (Oct 24, 2013)

froch holding back tears


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

For someone who has already beaten Groves twice you'd think Froch would just let him chat shit :lol: 

He really can't stand him


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

What a deluded twat, got sparked last time, needs to stfu, looked gassed and any of the top level guys will fuck him over, southern cock..


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Can't beleieve he actually said that.
> No one's laughing.


What did he say?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

WBC wont call that mandatory until another 6 months

Groves will hope Smith wins so they make that fight instead


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ozil and Podolski love dickriding other celebrities, not a day goes past without them posing with somebody else famous.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

If Dirrel doesn't get stopped early, i'm tipping groves to get sparked out. Good fight though because non of the two fighters are leaps ahead of the other. Groves does tire on late though and Dirrel can bang unlike the Frenchie.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ozil and Podolski loving it... I dont think Dirrel is really all that, I think George would step it up, he seems to box to the level of who's in front of him...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That was painful to witness.


nuff said..!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Frochy :rofl


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol Groves winding up Froch so easily !

Ozil and Poldi getting pics with the Champ! Great stuff!


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

'Lights out goodnaaaaaaht'


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

eubanks said:


> froch holding back tears


:rofl Beat him twice yet still gets so wound up by him every time, baffling. Needs to learn to laugh stuff off.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> :lol: Imagine if Froch, DeGale, Groves and Smith were the 4 champions at 168 next year. :lol:


that's some imagination...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

really hope clev shuts bellew up


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking judges, the Galahad fight was clear as day 120-106 and not one of them got it. One was 117-109 ffs, how do these guys get paid?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: at Froch crying just cuz his name was mentioned


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Fucking judges, the Galahad fight was clear as day 120-106 and not one of them got it. One was 117-109 ffs, how do these guys get paid?


By check??


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh please stop trying to force ANOTHER fight with Froch. Fuck off. Desperate.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

never will happen..so chilax.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Make Chavez Jr happen Froch!!! LOL @ the 'even you could fight Johnny' haha


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Paul Smith has a chance against Abraham yet Groves doesn't? :lol: Froch..


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

There aren't enough pool analogies in ringside analysis.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Oh please stop trying to force ANOTHER fight with Froch. Fuck off. Desperate.


Yeah, because the last two fights were such letdowns..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i am going to miss the smith vs aa, gutted.


----------



## eubanks (Oct 24, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> :rofl Beat him twice yet still gets so wound up by him every time, baffling. Needs to learn to laugh stuff off.


Its mad, despite winning twice froch is the one who sounds mentally scarred from the experience


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> By check??


:lol: I'd pay them in fucking coppers


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Aye every time he's said it was a world class performance i've chuckled. When you set the bar at the Froch displays to fight a bang average European level fighter and get hit a fair bit and not really break him down you've got to say that's a pretty average display.


if this was kenny anderson or paul smith we would sort of have a understanding they don't have that length and sharpness on the outside that groves has so it's pretty unspectacular to mull it out simple. it's like banging your head against a brick wall saying "look how entertaining i am!!!!!" and at this level...nah not sold. he needs to find a pre-event against a decent journeyman, someone he can looks at trying to open up with the jab and the lead shots.

that was long ball theory at a level that could of been a tragedy if rebrasse had capitalised either, threw more and/or hit harder.

but he looks in good nick. needs to slow down and pace the shots though personally.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: Interviews at ringside while some poor guy was getting hammered there.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Hamilton on now and they show repeats, silly cunts..


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Roe said:


> Yeah, because the last two fights were such letdowns..


Yeah because the guy can't win.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> WBC wont call that mandatory until another 6 months
> 
> Groves will hope Smith wins so they make that fight instead


Funny that. In another discussion I was being told Dirrell would have to defend against Groves within 3 months,and I was saying it wasn't fair,as Dirrell only just won it. But I agree about Smith. If he won it would be a great fight in Liverpool,but would Paul want it? On the other hand,how about Abraham? Must be an easy one to make.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Imagine fucking up twice then still saying "I think I can beat you Carl" :lol:
At least his foot's in the south rather than the north.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Funny that. In another discussion I was being told Dirrell would have to defend against Groves within 3 months,and I was saying it wasn't fair,as Dirrell only just won it. But I agree about Smith. If he won it would be a great fight in Liverpool,but would Paul want it? On the other hand,how about Abraham? Must be an easy one to make.


TBF smith has always wanted the degale rematch, he's never spoken about facing george again


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch just hates the bloke and is the type of person that struggles to laugh off a wind up merchant like Groves.It`s as simple as that.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Paul Smith has a chance against Abraham yet Groves doesn't? :lol: Froch..


Exactly. Why were Froch and Bellew invited to take part tonight?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> if this was kenny anderson or paul smith we would sort of have a understanding they don't have that length and sharpness on the outside that groves has so it's pretty unspectacular to mull it out simple. it's like banging your head against a brick wall saying "look how entertaining i am!!!!!" and at this level...nah not sold. he needs to find a pre-event against a decent journeyman, someone he can looks at trying to open up with the jab and the lead shots.
> 
> that was long ball theory at a level that could of been a tragedy if rebrasse had capitalised either, threw more and/or hit harder.
> 
> but he looks in good nick. needs to slow down and pace the shots though personally.


Agreed.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Funny that. In another discussion I was being told Dirrell would have to defend against Groves within 3 months,and I was saying it wasn't fair,as Dirrell only just won it. But I agree about Smith. If he won it would be a great fight in Liverpool,but would Paul want it? On the other hand,how about Abraham? Must be an easy one to make.


im sure Sauerlands will have options with Smith if he wins

you sure about only 3 months for dirrell? his mando was chavez but chavez turned it down so they gave him time to have a voluntary and groves only just became mando

wbc arent as strict as the ibf


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

What did he say about Carl? And what did Carl say? I missed the interviews for match of the day.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> TBF smith has always wanted the degale rematch, he's never spoken about facing george again


Yep. I hope he beats Abraham,though I can't really see it. Then things could get interesting. They'll both be after him.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl ''To his music''. I'm a Bellew fan again..


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> What did he say?


He asked for a third fight and told Carl "I still think I can beat you"

Lovely to see some of the old butthurt mob taking some joy from the fact that Froch never found it funny.
Any normal person would see it for the desperate shit it was.Froch could have broke down in tears and fell to his knees.It still wouldn't mean shit.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

*Tyson fury* â€@Tyson_Fury  7m
Bboc robed my brother tonight. @youngkingfury won his fight. But they robed him of his decision. Don't take it out on others wat I conduct.!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Oli said:


> What did he say about Carl? And what did Carl say? I missed the interviews for match of the day.


Groves was asked if he's still confident. He said of course he is and then pointed at Froch ringside and stated that even though he came up short twice, he'd still fancy his chances against Froch in another fight and suggested that it could maybe happen further down the line. Groves said he has immense respect for Froch but Carl started getting pissy, gesturing that he was 2-0 up and looked like he was about to jump in the ring and knock GG out again :lol:


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Rebrasse is a tough fighter to look good against with due to his good defence and toughness.

He hurt Groves at least twice during the fight. Groves was pretty stupid going all out in the early rounds like he did, he was gassed by the end.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He asked for a third fight and told Carl "I still think I can beat you"
> 
> Lovely to see some of the old butthurt mob taking some joy from the fact that Froch never found it funny.
> Any normal person would see it for the desperate shit it was.Froch could have broke down in tears and fell to his knees.It still wouldn't mean shit.


You sound the most butthurt out of anyone to be honest, as you always do on this subject.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

No Fear said:


> Exactly. Why were Froch and Bellew invited to take part tonight?


Possibly because Froch was Groves last opponent who knocked him the fuck out and Bellew is a regular pundit on Sky.
Just my theory though.

Still thought McCrory had been sacked.Why was he on?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> im sure Sauerlands will have options with Smith if he wins
> 
> you sure about only 3 months for dirrell? his mando was chavez but chavez turned it down so they gave him time to have a voluntary and groves only just became mando
> 
> wbc arent as strict as the ibf


Cant remember which discussion it was,but some other lads were saying he'd got to defend against the winner of this by the end of the year,I think. I was very surprised,and said so. Was given a reason by one lad but have slept a couple of times since then,so couldn't tell you what it was. Still didn't think it was fair to Dirrell. And after all,he's the one with the title,no matter what people think of him.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Adam etches know on C5


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> You sound the most butthurt out of anyone to be honest, as you always do on this subject.


Yeah,that must be it.It still hurts so much to think of the way Groves leg was wrapped around his head.
A bad night for Froch fans.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Eubank Jr would destroy Etches, can't believe he's probably in the IBF top 10 by now...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH i remember smacking up some kid in school and he tried get rude again a few months later i remember looking at him and saying ''keep going and you get it again'' still till this day i think was that lesson not good enough. I can understand why Carl gets fed up with it, You've got beaten. Deal with it. Carl should of took it to the streets and pulled out a blade tucked in his sock and jump into the ring and go mental.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Groves was asked if he's still confident. He said of course he is and then pointed at Froch ringside and stated that even though he came up short twice, he'd still fancy his chances against Froch in another fight and suggested that it could maybe happen further down the line. Groves said he has immense respect for Froch but Carl started getting pissy, gesturing that he was 2-0 up and looked like he was about to jump in the ring and knock GG out again :lol:


Groves knew what he was doing he`s a wind up merchant especially with the dancing comment.I have got to say it takes some balls to do that after losing twice to the guy,Froch`s reaction was typical Froch you either love him or hate him.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Cant remember which discussion it was,but some other lads were saying he'd got to defend against the winner of this by the end of the year,I think. I was very surprised,and said so. Was given a reason by one lad but have slept a couple of times since then,so couldn't tell you what it was. Still didn't think it was fair to Dirrell. And after all,he's the one with the title,no matter what people think of him.


When chunky was inline for bika, pretty certain his shot wasn't till mid 2015 hence why they switched routes.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Groves leg was wrapped around his head.


Which makes it all the more bizarre you get so worked up, your guy won twice.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Captain Freedom said:


> :lol: Interviews at ringside while some poor guy was getting hammered there.


why watch boxing when when you can watch people talk


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Danny said:


> Eubank Jr would destroy Etches, can't believe he's probably in the IBF top 10 by now...


What about saunders vs etches, who you got?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> He asked for a third fight and told Carl "I still think I can beat you"
> 
> Lovely to see some of the old butthurt mob taking some joy from the fact that Froch never found it funny.
> Any normal person would see it for the desperate shit it was.Froch could have broke down in tears and fell to his knees.It still wouldn't mean shit.


:lol: the kid is deluded. That said I hope he picks up a strap to show the Froch wins were good value, if Froch has ruined him he'll never get the credit he deserves


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> TBH i remember smacking up some kid in school and he tried get rude again a few months later i remember looking at him and saying ''keep going and you get it again'' still till this day i think was that lesson not good enough. I can understand why Carl gets fed up with it, You've got beaten. Deal with it. Carl should of took it to the streets and pulled out a blade tucked in his sock and jump into the ring and go mental.


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> Funny that. In another discussion I was being told Dirrell would have to defend against Groves within 3 months,and I was saying it wasn't fair,*as Dirrell only just won it*. But I agree about Smith. If he won it would be a great fight in Liverpool,but would Paul want it? On the other hand,how about Abraham? Must be an easy one to make.


It was Dirrell's second shot at the title though, and I believe it was a voluntary.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Which makes it all the more bizarre you get so worked up, your guy won twice.


Think your definition of worked up differs slightly from mine.I was mildly amused for about two minutes then back to nonplussed.
If that's being worked up,then yeah,you got me.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> TBH i remember smacking up some kid in school and he tried get rude again a few months later i remember looking at him and saying ''keep going and you get it again'' still till this day i think was that lesson not good enough. I can understand why Carl gets fed up with it, You've got beaten. Deal with it. Carl should of took it to the streets and pulled out a blade tucked in his sock and jump into the ring and go mental.


Seeing the kids who took his bike in Groves and Fitzpatricks place...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Adam Etches, Terry Flanagan and Scott Quigg reading club.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

why not though. I'm not mad at him for calling him out again. Good play whether he knew it or not, because Froch could take the high road, but won't and didn't...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Seeing the kids who took his bike in Groves and Fitzpatricks place...


:rofl:rofl ''come here you black...errr come here you coloured bastard''.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,that must be it.It still hurts so much to think of the way Groves leg was wrapped around his head.
> A bad night for Froch fans.


:rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> :lol: the kid is deluded. That said I hope he picks up a strap to show the Froch wins were good value, if Froch has ruined him he'll never get the credit he deserves


He also said that everybody wanted the green belt around his shoulder,I never knew that whatever the fuck it was,it was the one every SMW wants.:conf


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

good right hand by adam etches


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Once more for good measure..


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

British stoppage


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> good right hand by adam etches


Poor stoppage


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl ''come here you black...errr come here you coloured bastard''.


:rofl



PityTheFool said:


> He also said that everybody wanted the green belt around his shoulder,I never knew that whatever the fuck it was,it was the one every SMW wants.:conf


It's mad that trinket is getting more attention than the European belt


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> Poor stoppage


maybe, early but that left hook rocked him then etches landed the right hand and he just sagged to the floor.

i dunno not toooooo bad. but there was a chance he could of survived.

they can fuck off with the music though....


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Mick's shows never cease to amaze me..


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> maybe, early but that left hook rocked him then etches landed the right hand and he just sagged to the floor.
> 
> i dunno not toooooo bad. but there was a chance he could of survived.
> 
> they can fuck off with the music though....


Punch was to back of head it look like


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

How did frank Bug look???


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> why not though. I'm not mad at him for calling him out again. Good play whether he knew it or not, because Froch could take the high road, but won't and didn't...


Yeah,everyone knows now that because Groves called Froch out again and Froch replied "2-0" it really means that the two victories mean nothing and Groves is the man.
Bit like when everyone who hated Floyd clung on to the fact that Mosley landed a clean right whilst losing a shut out for years.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> Punch was to back of head it look like


look man it wasn't it was to the side of the head the guy ducked low came up to his left and fell into the shot. if somebody is standing in a stance with high guard and somebody shoot s a left hook around the guard...you could argue that that is a behind the headshot.

he wasnt cheating or trying shaft him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Once more for good measure..


Sorry,can you repeat that please?Damn laptop!


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It was Dirrell's second shot at the title though, and I believe it was a voluntary.


Yep,that was it df. I get a bit confused with all the red tape.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,everyone knows now that because Groves called Froch out again and Froch replied "2-0" it really means that the two victories mean nothing and Groves is the man.
> Bit like when everyone who hated Floyd clung on to the fact that Mosley landed a clean right whilst losing a shut out for years.


Even as irritating as I find Carl, I thought he handled that pretty well. And he had some right to be annoyed - it must be incredibly irritating when you gave the guy a second shot and comprehensively smashed him, that he keeps going on like you didn't play a part in that.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> What about saunders vs etches, who you got?


Etches or Eubank Jr d'you mean? Saunders would toy with Etches. I'd back him to beat Eubank Jr at this point aswell based on what we've seen from Junior, need to see him operating at a higher level first, would have liked to have seen a Blackwell fight first.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Pretty clear Groves doesn't have confidence in his fitness.


It's what's going to cost him when he steps up again. Hearing things like "I didn't want to empty the tank" against a non-dangerous fighter like Rebrasse might sound like sensible thinking but he won't be able to control every fight like that. Always having "am I going to punch myself out?" in his head is not a good thing.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Thought O'Maison was supposed to be a good prospect, seen a few comments on him anyway of people rating him highly. Got sparked by Michael Mooney who's on a good run of form.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,everyone knows now that because Groves called Froch out again and Froch replied "2-0" it really means that the two victories mean nothing and Groves is the man.
> Bit like when everyone who hated Floyd clung on to the fact that Mosley landed a clean right whilst losing a shut out for years.


that would take foresight on Groves part that I don't think he intended. But, just keep winning, keeping his name out there as a fan favorite. You never know, he could actually maneuver it...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Even as irritating as I find Carl, I thought he handled that pretty well. And he had some right to be annoyed - it must be incredibly irritating when you gave the guy a second shot and comprehensively smashed him, that he keeps going on like you didn't play a part in that.


It has a real stench of losing a tenner and finding two bob about it when people are trying to make a big thing out of Carl's reaction.
As I said,Froch could have responded by pulling that stance John Travolta has on the poster for Saturday Night Fever mate.
It means nothing.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Danny said:


> Thought O'Maison was supposed to be a good prospect, seen a few comments on him anyway of people rating him highly. Got sparked by Michael Mooney who's on a good run of form.


what a shot!!!

fucking hell. loved that move. guy thinks he is getting into a clinch then break out with the left hook. expereince.

asaf looked alright. didnt really prove anything there but yeah alright.

this atif guy looks a bit stiffer with the punches. he is hurtinghim, yeah different level of class.

british stoppage on both of those later fights but hardly unfair. makes sense.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Even as irritating as I find Carl, I thought he handled that pretty well. And he had some right to be annoyed - it must be incredibly irritating when you gave the guy a second shot and comprehensively smashed him, that he keeps going on like you didn't play a part in that.


This,it`s very human and normal reaction given the last 18 months he has had this guy do down his achievments, then when you knockout that guy he`s still going on.Not many people would be able to just laugh it off,most people would be like for fuck sake this bloke still won`t shut up ,especially given the history between them.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> that would take foresight on Groves part that I don't think he intended. But, just keep winning, keeping his name out there as a fan favorite. You never know, he could actually maneuver it...


Can't see Froch going for it mate.I think he has two fights left max and if one's not against Chavez,there might not even be two.
No way does Groves get another shot and quite frankly,he deserves it about as much as Ortiz deserves another crack at Mayweather.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

After groves/froch 2 I said it was the slowest version of groves I've seen, IMO groves looked even slower in this fight, no idea what's happened to groves hand speed.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

this is what i know of o'masion. he knows what he is doing but he got outseasoned in that fight. thought he was the boss didnt know that mooney had some ability and some confidence to himself.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> After groves/froch 2 I said it was the slowest version of groves I've seen, IMO groves looked even slower in this fight, no idea what's happened to groves hand speed.


yeah he is loading up the shots. even when he is using the inertia of the other punch. he loads up with the overhand right then instead os snapping the left hook he sets back up and then loads up again.

yeah sluggish performance.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Can't see Froch going for it mate.I think he has two fights left max and if one's not against Chavez,there might not even be two.
> No way does Groves get another shot and quite frankly,he deserves it about as much as Ortiz deserves another crack at Mayweather.


I agree...


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Judging by the comments from Froch the Degale fight doesn't seem done, he's not doing a good job of selling it if it is. 

I'm sick of him mentioning Kessler, I've no desire to see that. 

Golovkin would be brilliant but highly unlikely. 

Chavez seems to be his first choice and may yet get done.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Judging by the comments from Froch the Degale fight doesn't seem done, he's not doing a good job of selling it if it is.
> 
> I'm sick of him mentioning Kessler, I've no desire to see that.
> 
> ...


if he wants a voluntary before degale then he has to hurry up then

Degale fight has to happen by February or he will be stripped


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

scott jenkins lost on galahad undercard


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> if he wants a voluntary before degale then he has to hurry up then
> 
> Degale fight has to happen by February or he will be stripped


He threw Anthony Direll's name in there which might have an outside chance of happening.

If he can get it in Vegas which seems to be his goal he'll have crossed that off the list, had a unification fight and fucked over Groves as well.

Might end up with Groves/Degale if that were to happen.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> scott jenkins lost on galahad undercard


Didn't know that, points or ko?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Didn't know that, points or ko?


ko, end of second apparently


----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

I can't see the Chavez fight happening if he is still having issues with TR.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gotta be honest mang, wasn't impressed with Groves really. Felt he's just abandoned his straight. While his jab is beautiful, I feel his focus and technique has dulled since he's left Booth. His punches looked so amateurish, constantly getting caught and his hooks weren't ideal at all, not feinting much either and just throwing predictable uppercuts and hooks. It's no wonder Rebrasse didn't go down. It was hilarious how Jim Watt was waffling on as if Rebrasse was the predictable one. 

He strangely fought more like Carl Froch at a higher pace than George Groves, just abandoned his best attributes, timing and counterpunching. But he's a likeable lad and that beef after the fight made me lol :lol:

Hope for more Froch diary entries soon, that reeks of it but I can't think of anything good.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

Looked very sluggish throughout, even though he threw a lot of punches. Maybe the weight cut is hindering him at this point.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Also I would like Chavez or Kessler III for Froch's final fight. He can't get up for Degale, let's be honest, and Degale doesn't really gain anything with the win. Yeah he'll get a world title and he's dumb enough to believe it'll put him on the map but the truth is, still nobody really cares about Froch unless he's in a fight that entices the casual audience, and this ain't it right here. So yeah Froch bowing out in a war against Kessler or stepping up against Golovkin/Chavez in a Vegas fight, both great.

So aye, Kessler, Golovkin or Chavez and I'm happy. Degale would be an intriguing match but I just don't think Froch cares and hasn't learnt the lesson from Groves, or at least doesn't care or have the motivation to fight the next generation. He owes a third to Kessler, in a few ways, so it's unfair to pat that away, especially as both fights were great. Come on man, what the fuck, both fights were great and the second was a genuine unification fight with Kessler coming off some savage victories. Hopefully Kessler can get that fight back in the public's imagination by a few tune ups?



Kid Generic Alias said:


> Looked very sluggish throughout, even though he threw a lot of punches. Maybe the weight cut is hindering him at this point.


All I could think of was that hat is way too big. He looks like a fucking steam train operator. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

AndyPaterson said:


> I can't see the Chavez fight happening if he is still having issues with TR.


man, i would love that to happen next year.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Froch is clearly ducking Groves if he doesn't fight JCC JR
Groves 3 is a bigger fight than De Gale, Kessler and Dirrell.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Im a fan of Groves but he tried too hard to put a show on, he was damn sloppy and wreckless at times , wish he`d stayed with Booth. His double jab is great, he needs to stick to the basics and then the Ko`s will come.

Froch and Bellew saying Groves hasnt got much chance against against Abraham then stating Smigga does was pathetic!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone want to give me a quick round up of what's happened tonight?

Just got in and i'm too drunk to read through.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Anyone want to give me a quick round up of what's happened tonight?
> 
> Just got in and i'm too drunk to read through.


Groves won.

Kinda sorta called out Froch.

Froch got mad.

The end.

That's all I gathered.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like it may be Kessler going on tonight. Unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

*Sauerland Promotions, Kalle Sauerland*

*September 20th, London
Rebrasse v Groves - 6/10 6/10*
Yafai v Molona - 2/5 1/5
Campbell v Szot - 1/5 2/5
Yafai v Bellahcene - 1/5 2/5
21/50

*Queensbury Promotions, Frank Warren*

*September 20th, London
Skeete v Mendes Pinto - 4/10 2/10*
Bugliono v Ribchev - 1/5 2/5
Baker v King - 2/5 2/5
Romeao v Horvatix - 2/5 2/5
17/25

*Hennesey Sports, Mick Hennsey*

*September 20th, Rotherham
Galahad v Dos Santos 4/10 4/10*
Etches v Barbosa 2/5 2/5
Jenkins v Holec 1/5 3/5
O'Maison v Mooney 1/5 3/5
20/25


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Groves became very overrated after the 1st Froch fight. Hes a good fighter but people are going to expect too much from him now.


----------



## HeavyT (Mar 25, 2013)

emallini said:


> Groves became very overrated after the 1st Froch fight. Hes a good fighter but people are going to expect too much from him now.


Definitely.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

*Sauerland Promotions, Kalle Sauerland*

*September 20th, London
Rebrasse v Groves - 6/10 6/10*
Yafai v Molona - 2/5 1/5
Campbell v Szot - 1/5 2/5
Yafai v Bellahcene - 1/5 2/5
21/50

*Queensbury Promotions, Frank Warren*

*September 20th, London
Skeete v Mendes Pinto - 4/10 2/10*
Bugliono v Ribchev - 1/5 2/5
Baker v King - 2/5 2/5
Romeao v Horvatix - 2/5 2/5
17/25

*Hennesey Sports, Mick Hennsey*

*September 20th, Rotherham
Galahad v Dos Santos 4/10 4/10*
Etches v Barbosa 2/5 2/5
Jenkins v Holec 1/5 3/5
O'Maison v Mooney 1/5 3/5
20/25


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> *Sauerland Promotions, Kalle Sauerland*
> 
> *September 20th, London
> Rebrasse v Groves - 6/10 6/10*
> ...


Why have you posted this like 10 times?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why have you posted this like 10 times?


Why do you like.....post like a 13 year old girl like whatever like


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

Grant said:


> Sounds like it may be Kessler going on tonight. Unfortunately.


For who?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

emallini said:


> Groves became very overrated after the 1st Froch fight. Hes a good fighter but people are going to expect too much from him now.


First sentence I definitely agree with. But I think the overrating stopped after the second,at least among fans like us who go on forums. Ive not seen anybody say he will beat Andre Ward lately,and they did after the first Froch fight.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

People on this thread have short memories regarding Groves, i understand he left a bitter taste in a lot of your mouths by the way he acted leading up to the Froch rematch but some of the comments on this thread have been pathetic.

He got knocked the fuck out in his last fight, do you expect him to come back guns blazing in his come back fight? let the guy build his confidence back up for fuck sake.

People claiming he is over rated since the first Froch fight, are you forgetting he was not exactly out of his dept before he was brutally sparked out in the rematch, i think i even had him a head by a couple of rounds.

I have seen just one person mention that cutting weight might be a problem for Groves, his speed and sharpness didn't seem to be there tonight, he looked slower in the Froch rematch aswell.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> First sentence I definitely agree with. But I think the overrating stopped after the second,at least among fans like us who go on forums. Ive not seen anybody say he will beat Andre Ward lately,and they did after the first Froch fight.


I don't remember anyone ever saying this. Maybe that he could cause Ward problems and I still think he would even now.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Regarding the Froch/Groves talk: I don't think it was disrespectful or heavy at all. Groves said he could beat him in a 3rd fight,and Carl said,tongue in cheek,that he admired his confidence. To me,George lost that 3rd encounter hands down,and I don't think Froch lost it at all,he knew he'd won the war of words. Bellew,as ever,gave a good assessment of the situation. The daftest thing anybody said was when George said Dirrell might be MADE to come over here. That tells me he's going to look elsewhere,and I think I know what direction that will be. But if he's any sense,hell look for a couple of fights first.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

BHAFC said:


> People on this thread have short memories regarding Groves, i understand he left a bitter taste in a lot of your mouths by the way he acted leading up to the Froch rematch but some of the comments on this thread have been pathetic.
> 
> He got knocked the fuck out in his last fight, do you expect him to come back guns blazing in his come back fight? let the guy build his confidence back up for fuck sake.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that about Groves weight. He is at an age where you naturally get bigger.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> I don't remember anyone ever saying this. Maybe that he could cause Ward problems and I still think he would even now.


Yes I do remember some posters saying it. Must admit not many,but maybe a couple. If you remember expectations were very high. I go on 2 forums so maybe on the other one. And as you say a lot saying he'd give him a fight. Interesting to see you say you still think so. I don't personally think an active Ward would have a great deal of trouble. At least with the George I saw last night. He can be better,but if he doesn't improve I could see him losing the European if a good young gun appears,never mind winning a world title.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

Boxfan said:


> Yes I do remember some posters saying it. Must admit not many,but maybe a couple. If you remember expectations were very high. I go on 2 forums so maybe on the other one. And as you say a lot saying he'd give him a fight. Interesting to see you say you still think so. I don't personally think an active Ward would have a great deal of trouble. At least with the George I saw last night. He can be better,but if he doesn't improve I could see him losing the European if a good young gun appears,never mind winning a world title.


Groves is fast enough and punches hard enough to cause any fighter problems. That doesn't mean he wins or even comes close but he will always lands shots and make an impact.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> I was thinking that about Groves weight. He is at an age where you naturally get bigger.


Yeah it could be him getting naturally bigger or it might be his new set up but what ever it is he has definitely lost something in his last 2 fights.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> I don't remember anyone ever saying this. Maybe that he could cause Ward problems and I still think he would even now.


I remember a couple of people claiming he could beat Ward after the first Froch fight, but you always get the odd dumb comments like that on forums.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

@BHAFC. I definitely agree with your 2nd paragraph. Rebrasse was the ideal comeback opponent. Not a big puncher,but young enough and with enough confidence,fitness and ability to make it interesting. But a question. Do you think he should challenge for a world title in his next fight? Will he have gained the necessary confidence from that? 
For me he took the first Froch fight before he was ready. He did exceptionally well,mainly because of one great punch,but for me it lead to an inflated idea of his ability. And he was knocked out badly in the 2nd,as you know. Theres no getting away from that,and I say it as somebody who wanted him to win both times.
Regarding weight: I hope he doesn't have to move up. He doesn't look a lot bigger than his contemporaries to me,his frame was no bigger than the Frenchman and he's not the tallest super middle out there. I really hope Im wrong,cos I like the lad,but a move to light heavy would mean you could rule out a world title for sure. Below that,although they're good fights,could you see him beating Enzo or an Ovill who could probably still make the weight?


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Gotta credit Groves with that being the first fight back after getting planted and fronted up well. 

But it seems to be the same problem for him of getting to the 8th/9th round and suddenly looking weary and vulnerable hasn't gone. No noincidence that this is where the 2 Froch fights finished, whilst Rebrasse didn't have the artillery to really push Groves during the final third of the fight. 

Can see Groves causing most problems over the first half of a fight but if he doesn't get the guy out of there during that time you worry for him later on if the opponent has more about him than somebody like Rebrasse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

People seem to be over rating Dirrell big time all of a sudden, he really is not very good at all. Its a very winnable fight for George Groves.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> People seem to be over rating Dirrell big time all of a sudden, he really is not very good at all. Its a very winnable fight for George Groves.


I one hundred percent agree with you there. But that always happens the nearer a British fighter gets to boxing for a title. When they were only talking about Kell/Porter,it was a very winnable fight for Kell. When it was made,he was really up against it. Porter was something speciial. When in fact the truth was somewhere in the middle. I also think its winnable for George,but as said I think he needs at least one more fight first.But I get the impression he doesn't want to travel. Compare with the attitude of Carl Froch who says he still has an AMBITION to box in Vegas. This from a man who has fought them all nearly and is at the end of his career. It almost makes me wish he'd go for a Vegas fight with Dirrell for a unification over there as his last fight. I WOULD be confident of him winning,he beat the much better brother,albeit closely.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Calling out Froch again :rofl

Groves is just after the $$$ now


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

And,may I add, Anthony Dirrell aint coming over here.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Calling out Froch again :rofl
> 
> Groves is just after the $$$ now


Well,he got plenty last time. And he's building up a boxing business. Cant say I blame him if thats what he wants. But as far as winning titles goes,I can't help comparing his attitude to that of the guy who beat him twice.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> People seem to be over rating Dirrell big time all of a sudden, he really is not very good at all. Its a very winnable fight for George Groves.


In my view he needs more experience, not for just Dirrell but subsequently after Dirrell. If he loses to Dirrell, that's three losses in 4 fights, where does he go then? He needs to be patient, get back with Booth, and get himself not just to be a world title challenger, but a world title winner who is capable of defending his title. What I'm seeing is someone who at the moment is very beatable at the top level.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> In my view he needs more experience, not for just Dirrell but subsequently after Dirrell. If he loses to Dirrell, that's three losses in 4 fights, where does he go then? He needs to be patient, get back with Booth, and get himself not just to be a world title challenger, but a world title winner who is capable of defending his title. What I'm seeing is someone who at the moment is very beatable at the top level.


You've pretty much nailed it there.

Groves needs to actually rebuild & iron out his flaws before launching another world title assault.... He's got the ability to beat any SMW (apart from Ward) but he needs to fight in a way that protects his flaws, at the minute he fights in a way that exposes them.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> For who?


Froch.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> People seem to be over rating Dirrell big time all of a sudden, he really is not very good at all. Its a very winnable fight for George Groves.


Yeah it is, I don't get all the Groves is gonna get ktfo' posts.

Dirrell ain't all that.


----------



## Hackney (Mar 16, 2014)

How average did Groves look, looks like he has lost his bang? Dirrell would play with him.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Hackney said:


> How average did Groves look, looks like he has lost his bang? Dirrell would play with him.


Dirrell is mince.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Ive been wrong a lot of times,but on this one Ive been spot on. Predicted Groves would win on points,said before the first round was over that he would struggle,and he did. Also I was told that after this fight he would go straight into a fight with Dirrell,and I pointed out that I thought he needed more experience. Before Froch he never boxed a world class opponent,as James wasn't at the time they fought.
He could finish in limbo as far as titles are concerned. No way will Dirrell come here,and I don't blame him. I could see Froch going to the US for a unification. I reckon they'll go for the winner of Smith/Abraham. I couldn't see Paul defending against him straight away,but Abraham might. In Germany.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> People seem to be over rating Dirrell big time all of a sudden, he really is not very good at all. Its a very winnable fight for George Groves.


tbh with me its not about overrating

its about being unimpressed and surprised how much groves has changed since leaving Booth (and not in a good way)

Dirrell hurt Bika multiple times and Bika has always been known for having a great chin

I see it as if Dirrell gets Groves past the 6th then he has a great chance of winning by ko due to Groves seeming to have a bad gas tank


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> tbh with me its not about overrating
> 
> its about being unimpressed and surprised how much groves has changed since leaving Booth (and not in a good way)
> 
> ...


This, though I'd be even more confident of a Dirrell win tbh. Groves is world class at self-promotion, not robust enough to hang with the big dogs.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Groves taking unfair stick here.

Rebrasse was a tough first fight back.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> scott jenkins lost on galahad undercard


As did Sam o'maison.

I have never been impressed with Jenkins,he was always going to lose soon but I didn't expect it to be against this kind of opponent.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> @*BHAFC*. I definitely agree with your 2nd paragraph. Rebrasse was the ideal comeback opponent. Not a big puncher,but young enough and with enough confidence,fitness and ability to make it interesting. But a question. Do you think he should challenge for a world title in his next fight? Will he have gained the necessary confidence from that?


Yes, i think the 12 rounds was exactly what he needed, if he blew the guy away inside 3 rounds i would say no it was not enough. I don't see the point of putting him in against another opponent that he is expected to beat, he was on a good run leading up to the Froch fights, get his come back fight out of the way and get him another shot, i am pretty sure he will step it up against Anthony Dirrell and beat him.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

For a first fight back after such a brutal knockout, Groves' performance was good and at a decent level. Let's be realistic here, he won the fight by a wide margin and threw over 1000 punches doing so. Talk of him having bad stamina etc is silly if you actually watch how fast-paced the fight was and how Groves was relatively comfortable in setting and keeping to that pace.


----------



## Patlyuchenko (Aug 3, 2014)

anyone know anything about michael mooney (who knocked out o'maison) boxrec has him losing 8 straight before now winning 3 of his last 4, the hook that floored o'maison was gorgeous, did he not take boxing seriously or something? did not look like a boxer with that record from the highlights shown last night

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=653524&cat=boxer


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Roe said:


> Talk of him having bad stamina etc is silly if you actually watch how fast-paced the fight was and how Groves was relatively comfortable in setting and keeping to that pace.


It's not silly at all, it's a perfectly valid opinion. Fair enough if you don't agree but its not like there isn't evidence to back it up...George has looked ragged as fuck in the second half of is last three fights.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Patlyuchenko said:


> anyone know anything about michael mooney (who knocked out o'maison) boxrec has him losing 8 straight before now winning 3 of his last 4, the hook that floored o'maison was gorgeous, did he not take boxing seriously or something? did not look like a boxer with that record from the highlights shown last night
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=653524&cat=boxer


Can't help you but I agree that was a cracking shot.

And nice of channel 5 to show so much of the undercard.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Roe said:


> For a first fight back after such a brutal knockout, Groves' performance was good and at a decent level. Let's be realistic here, he won the fight by a wide margin and threw over 1000 punches doing so. Talk of him having bad stamina etc is silly if you actually watch how fast-paced the fight was and how Groves was relatively comfortable in setting and keeping to that pace.


Yeah for the weight he threw a lot of shots and showed another facet to his game,he is normally more measured and picks his punches better but he did well in a hard nights work.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> For a first fight back after such a brutal knockout, Groves' performance was good and at a decent level. Let's be realistic here, he won the fight by a wide margin and threw over 1000 punches doing so. Talk of him having bad stamina etc is silly if you actually watch how fast-paced the fight was and how Groves was relatively comfortable in setting and keeping to that pace.


He only threw @40 punches a round against Froch and looked gassed before he got nailed. Was it the bus stairs that did it that night?:smile


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

So young fury,o'maison,Jenkins and beadon lost,plus Hussein drawing.

This is what we want on the undercards.suprises.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So young fury,o'maison,Jenkins and beadon lost,plus Hussein drawing.
> 
> This is what we want on the undercards.suprises.


hussein got a gift


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

John Ryder is 1/5 to beat Khomitsky. This surprised me. 

Caballero is 1/4 to beat Hall


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

there hasnt been a wbc mandatory for the super-middleweight belt in over three years .. anyone know if thats correct?


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

If Groves does win a world title in the next 12 months then I can definitely see a clamour for Groves vs Froch III. It's still the most interesting fight in the division (excluding Golovkin stepping up)


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

onourway said:


> If Groves does win a world title in the next 12 months then I can definitely see a clamour for Groves vs Froch III. It's still the most interesting fight in the division (excluding Golovkin stepping up)


someone close to team froch last night was saying if groves wins a world title then he could definetly see a third fight happening.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

*Grovesv v Rebrasse, Yafai, Campbell, Galahad RBR - Sky Sports, BoxNation & Ch...*



smoggy7188 said:


> someone close to team froch last night was saying if groves wins a world title then he could definetly see a third fight happening.


Who was that? Or is this your version of a 'source' close to the star that the papers like to use to write BS story's??


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> Who was that? Or is this your version of a 'source' close to the star that the papers like to use to write BS story's??


i aint jeff powell mate


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Any other examples of trilogies where the same fighter won the first two fights?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Any other examples of trilogies where the same fighter won the first two fights?


Kell Brook-Ernie Smith...

Froch-Groves is obviously not in the same league though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Kell Brook-Ernie Smith...
> 
> Froch-Groves is obviously not in the same league though.


:lol:

Those fights made Special K.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Paullow said:


> @bolton_terrier


Please don't remind me of this. I drank enough to kill a small horse last night to try to remove it from my mind lol. Disgusting performance


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Didn't watch anything last night but recorded it all strategically so I could rush through it this Morning (channel 5 and sky,boxnation can be stretched out through the week at quiet times)

After watching I looked around on the net for opinions of what other people thought of groves last night,and I was left with the overall impression that he really has made a name for himself now.the good crowd despite little advertising and poor undercard,sauerland getting buffer over and the staged Intro is all part of a intention to make groves a 'name' on the world scene.so looking across American sites this morning it was quite pleasing to see that he does generate quite a bit of interest amongst boxing fans,I've read lots of postive accounts of groves and his comback this morning and it seems that ginger George is well on his way to being the 3rd biggest name in domestic boxing only behind froch and khan (brook,frampton,bellew and burns are also around there for ticket sales and viewing figures)

I hope he continues to fight in the UK,and co headline slots with price in Liverpool and London would be another boost to our domestic scene.i see no reason why George couldn't beat Anthony dirrell although it would be a hard fight,and then sauerland have said they want to unify with Abraham if it comes to fruition.so give it 2 years and if groves can knuckle down and work hard on his game,he could be looking at some more big nights ahead.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Watching the big fights from each card back to back, Channel 5 pÃ¬ss all over Sky and Boxnation in terms of presentation and production.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

Dirrell has until the end of November to make a mandatory defence, beyond thay they would need permission from Sauerland/Groves.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Watching the big fights from each card back to back, Channel 5 pÃ¬ss all over Sky and Boxnation in terms of presentation and production.


You being funny son


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bookies know fuck all about boxing,Khomisky will be a tough fight for Ryder and Hall has a better chance then that.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Kell Brook-Ernie Smith...
> 
> Froch-Groves is obviously not in the same league though.


:lol:

For what it's worth, there's clearly some chance Froch/Groves could happen again but it's a long way off. Groves obviously needs to make a real statement in the next 6 months or so by winning the WBC belt in style and then maybe getting in another impressive defence. If he can do that and keep the Froch goading relatively in check (he needs to call for it a bit but if he chases him too much Froch will rightly tell Groves to do one), there will start to be demand for it again and even now Froch doesn't have all that many options.

I wanna see it. Why not? The first 2 fights were very close, really competitive and a great events for the sport. Like I said though a lot has to happen for us to get close.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry but I reckon Froch/Groves has been done to death,and I think Carls pool analogy was spot on. George should just draw a line under it though I do admire him for it. Push the Sauerlands to get him another fight in December though I don't think he will,then go on a campaign to tackle the winner of Abraham/Smith,which I think will be the former. He has a fair chance with either man. Sorry to keep repeating this,but Dirrell aint crossing the Atlantic,and if George isn't prepared to,he should write that one off.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

If Groves was to beat Dirrell and then either Abraham or Kessler then I think a third Froch fight is quite an easy sell, really. People would soon forget about the knockout loss to Froch if Groves was to get a world title and defend it, so there'd be plenty of interest in a third fight if that is how things unfold. It'd also make sense for Froch too because after DeGale, there aren't a lot of opponents out there for him and at least Groves would attract lots of media attention. Personally, I'm not exactly desperate to see a third fight right now but if Groves and Froch were both impressive in their next two fights, I'd probably get sucked into the hype as well.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> If Groves was to beat Dirrell and then either Abraham or Kessler then I think a third Froch fight is quite an easy sell, really. People would soon forget about the knockout loss to Froch if Groves was to get a world title and defend it, so there'd be plenty of interest in a third fight if that is how things unfold. It'd also make sense for Froch too because after DeGale, there aren't a lot of opponents out there for him and at least Groves would attract lots of media attention. Personally, I'm not exactly desperate to see a third fight right now but if Groves and Froch were both impressive in their next two fights, I'd probably get sucked into the hype as well.


Sorry Jack but at the rate George fights what kind of timescale would you have for those 2 wins? Id say at least another year by which time Carl will have rode off into the sunset.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> You being funny son


Do you not prefer how c5's commentators talk about the fight on a technical level, rather than just cliche's and euphemisms?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Do you not prefer how c5's commentators talk about the fight on a technical level, rather than just cliche's and euphemisms?


I agree and channel 5 usually have Al Bernstein aswell


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Do you not prefer how c5's commentators talk about the fight on a technical level, rather than just cliche's and euphemisms?


 Well with Woodhall and Berenstein yeah, that other guy over exaggerates more than sky and boxnation


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Just watched the groves fight for the first time. Looked fairly sluggish and easy to hit and was clearly flagging at the end.. Rebrasse will be a great opponent for any future Super middleweight prospect. Callum Smith anyone? LMFAO at the post fight interview. Froch is a total and utter bell. He cannot take a joke in the slightest


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Just watched the groves fight for the first time. Looked fairly sluggish and easy to hit and was clearly flagging at the end.. Rebrasse will be a great opponent for any future Super middleweight prospect. Callum Smith anyone? LMFAO at the post fight interview. Froch is a total and utter bell. He cannot take a joke in the slightest


Hearn said he wanted the fight for Smith before Groves fought him, it'd be a big statement in his 14th fight but they all seem to have faith in him and it'd be a fight I'd be happy with.

Froch is such a turd, I really want to like him and I'm a fan of him as a fighter but his personality is just awful.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Hearn said he wanted the fight for Smith before Groves fought him, it'd be a big statement in his 14th fight but they all seem to have faith in him and it'd be a fight I'd be happy with.
> 
> Froch is such a turd, I really want to like him and I'm a fan of him as a fighter but his personality is just awful.


I dont understand why he doesnt just laugh it off. Groves still clearly gets under his skin...


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

The media/fans deluded Groves after the first Froch fight. He's not a puncher, he generates power from creating angles and setting up counters.

I know the circumstances and it was a great comeback opponent but... Groves could have made the fight so much easier.

I've never seen George just come forward in straight lines trying to walk his opponent down so ruthlessly, it wasn't educated pressure (Golovkin/Kovalev), it was like watching one of Jeff Lacy's title defences, that's not George Groves... Like I said, he's been made in to something he's not, a puncher, and it's the public's fault.

The best Groves I've seen beats Anthony Dirrell, if he fights like he did last night he'll get stopped.

Anthony is no where near as good as his brother, but he's tougher and maybe hits slightly harder.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves is a Mainstream star.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Its nothing to do with the public or whether he thinks he's a Bob Foster type puncher. The fact is Groves isn't really a guy that has ever hinted at being a comfortable 12 round fighter against top guys so you get a weird conflict of styles on any particular night depending on what he thinks of his opponent.

He's flicked between being some type of mini-David Haye in his early bouts, to operating 100% on the backfoot against DeGale to a gunslinging type fighter (Sierra for example). I don't take that as a guy that is 'adaptable' which he seems to think that he is. I think the reason he's quite a flakey fighter in terms of pace and style is that he wants to either fight at a slow pace OR he wants to bang guys out of there early while he has handspeed and a surprise element. I think the Froch fights were the confirmation of this idea, Froch was simply stronger and more resilient, it was nothing to do with boxing skill or ability.

He's got that look of a guy that is quite clearly concerned about having to fight 12 rounds against top fighters. I'm not sure we're going to see that on regular basis. He JUST managed to pip DeGale when they were both pretty green and he looked pretty weak down the stretch. The only other solid 12 was against the corpse of Glen Johnson which isn't indicative of much except being a fresher man. The problem is he's just not very physically strong overall and lacks toughness down the stretch. Whether that is a problem with training or natural strength at the weight is anybodys guess, but I think its the root of a lot of mental doubt that does create an interesting unpredictability in his fights.


----------



## Hackney (Mar 16, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Groves taking unfair stick here.
> 
> Rebrasse was a tough first fight back.


Leave it out mate. All Rebrasse brought to the table was a tough head.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

I think it was the worse Groves I have seen but I was willing to give him a pass in this fight with all the pressure of coming back from the Froch loss.

For me Groves at his best is a loose, relaxed, sharp counter puncher. He has never been impossible to hit but had a decent reflex based defence. On Saturday I didn't see any sharpness in any of his work, like above I thought he was slugglish and that made a very very average Rebrasse look far more effective that he should have been. Rebrasse bought nothing but a good chin to the table.

The other worry I have always had with Groves is his strength, I don't doubt his cardio to do 12 rounds but he seems to rapidly lose strength as a fight goes on. You could tell on Saturday as the fight went on that Rebrasse felt like he was physically stronger. Froch also said that Groves punch power lessens considerably after the first few rounds.

For me I think Groves may have trouble letting a trainer take charge, I get the impression Groves is the boss in camp and that Paddy does things Georges way.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Its nothing to do with the public or whether he thinks he's a Bob Foster type puncher. The fact is Groves isn't really a guy that has ever hinted at being a comfortable 12 round fighter against top guys so you get a weird conflict of styles on any particular night depending on what he thinks of his opponent.
> 
> He's flicked between being some type of mini-David Haye in his early bouts, to operating 100% on the backfoot against DeGale to a gunslinging type fighter (Sierra for example). I don't take that as a guy that is 'adaptable' which he seems to think that he is. I think the reason he's quite a flakey fighter in terms of pace and style is that he wants to either fight at a slow pace OR he wants to bang guys out of there early while he has handspeed and a surprise element. I think the Froch fights were the confirmation of this idea, Froch was simply stronger and more resilient, it was nothing to do with boxing skill or ability.
> 
> He's got that look of a guy that is quite clearly concerned about having to fight 12 rounds against top fighters. I'm not sure we're going to see that on regular basis. He JUST managed to pip DeGale when they were both pretty green and he looked pretty weak down the stretch. The only other solid 12 was against the corpse of Glen Johnson which isn't indicative of much except being a fresher man. The problem is he's just not very physically strong overall and lacks toughness down the stretch. Whether that is a problem with training or natural strength at the weight is anybodys guess, but I think its the root of a lot of mental doubt that does create an interesting unpredictability in his fights.


I agree with all this.

The established guys in this division (Ward, Froch, Kessler, Abraham, Stieglitz, Bika) are all very strong down the stretch. If makes for some fun times if GG is pitched in with them. 
Dirrell looks to be ok in this department too after surviving 24 rounds with Bika but I'd rather he fights any of the above over him. Think him v GG would be a cagey and rather dull affair.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Why do you like.....post like a 13 year old girl like whatever like


I was asking a serious question. Bit rich you talking about 13 year old girls Bobby...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I was asking a serious question. Bit rich you talking about 13 year old girls Bobby...


I am posting it because I want peoples feedback.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Just got in....what fights have been on box office so far? Is it worth me ordering stl...has gorves amd.degale fought yet?


----------

